# Turkiye News



## Mineva (Sep 20, 2014)

I want to share news about Turkiye here as small case summaries.


* Turkiye's first bridge demolition with blasting method was carried out today within the context of urban transformation.

Like this.

Note: Sorry for my English, its not my mother language.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 21, 2014)

* Turkish *Albayrak Group* buys operating rights of Somalia Mogadishu seaport.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* World's Number One special force Turkish *Maroon Berets* will be deployed at war risk areas to save Turkish diplomats, instead of Turkish Police Special Forces.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Turkiye's 2014 estimated tourism data; 42 million tourists and revenue of 36 billion Dollar.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Archives of Gynecology and Obstetrics; A Turkish doctor made 5 different operation from the same incision hole, first time in the World. Faster patient recovery and less operation time.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Turkish medical equipment manufacturer *Alvimedica* will satisfy Usa heart stent and catheter needs by %12.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Zionist lobby was shocked; President Erdogan has canceled the meeting with zionist lobby in Usa after their deferral request shortly before the meeting.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Crisis in Mossad; After Turkiye's successful operations in ME and killing of several Mossad agents by Turkish agents, Israel intelligence going to a new structure.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Turkiye spent %2,1 of its national income for international humanitarian aids in year 2013.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* Turkiye has signed 500 million Dollar worth of agricultural agreement with Qatar.


----------



## Mineva (Sep 24, 2014)

* France theater; Three wanted French citizen Isis militants who were captured by Turkish forces and sent to France, were not even taken into custody in France.


----------



## Sally (Sep 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Zionist lobby was shocked; President Erdogan has canceled the meeting with zionist lobby in Usa after their deferral request shortly before the meeting.



I think any rational viewer can realize that Mineva's, if you actually follow her posts, main reason for being here is to talk about those "darn Zionists."   She'll slip in a little innocous news about Turkey to throw the readers off. Meanwhile, of course, others write about Turkey.  Here is something from a Russian site........

Turkey allows death squads into Syria to fight its former ally RT Op-Edge?


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Energy and Natural Resources Minister of Turkiye; News about trials to produce atomic bomb by Turkiye which was put forward by the German media is complate fabricated and a part of the efforts to discredit Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

** The UN General Assembly speech of President Erdogan;* Government of Egypt which *was selected by popular vote has been reduced by military coup* and *UN just watched it and did everything to justify it*, we invite *UN to be more courageous* ! *UN is a partner in this crime against humanity.* Why there is an establishment called as "UN" ? is it for being anti-democratic ?


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* World's second and Turkiye's and Europe's first airport which is constructed on the sea, will be opened in 2015.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Interesting headlines by British media, who always makes fake and false news about Turkiye;  We need Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* American Sikorsky Aircraft Company is opening a new factory in Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Prime Minister of Turkiye; Drug dealers will be treated as terrorists and they will be punished in this way.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Turkish *Vestel* Electronics buys Japanese Sharp Electronics's product development and produce rights.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Turkish Ministry of Education forbids piercings, earrings, tattoos and makeups in primary and secondary schools.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Italian cruise travel company *Costa* decided to use Istanbul as main port and stopped to use Haifa.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* China offers to make a free trade agreement with Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* *Turkish President Erdogan;* We wont leave the fate of the world to* the 5 countries.* Everyone says the same thing with me *in private* but everyone stay silent when it comes* to say it in public*. *We need reforms.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Turkish *Yildiz Holding* donated 23 million Dollar to the Harvard University Faculty of Public Health.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Turkiye starts the 30 Billion Dollar worth of* jet fuel production* project.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 2, 2014)

* Turkish The Dupy of Prime Minister; Turkish Special Forces will be transfered there in 3 minutes within any attempt to attack by Isis against Tomb of Suleiman Shah in Syria.


----------



## Sally (Oct 2, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish The Dupy of Prime Minister; Turkish Special Forces will be transfered there in 3 minutes within any attempt to attack by Isis against Tomb of Suleiman Shah in Syria.



Don't be shy. Mineva.  There is lots of news which involves Turkey.


Alevi groups march against compulsory religion classes?

Abrupt gov t decision to revoke status of Kimse Yok Mu draws criticism?

CPJ Turkey has fearful journalism climate?

Turkey converts 9th Hagia Sophia Church into mosque?

Assad not less dangerous than ISIL Turkish FM claims?

Turkey s Jihad Against Online News Portals Commentary Magazine?

Cross-border motion protested in Turkey - LOCAL


----------



## Penelope (Oct 2, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * France theater; Three wanted French citizen Isis militants who were captured by Turkish forces and sent to France, were not even taken into custody in France.



Now that is interesting. Strange


----------



## Sally (Oct 2, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * France theater; Three wanted French citizen Isis militants who were captured by Turkish forces and sent to France, were not even taken into custody in France.
> ...



Yes, strange things happen all the time.

Turkey as the culprit Columns Daily Sabah

What I really find strange is that Penelope wants to convince everyone she is a Christian, but it doesn't bother her at all that a very ancient church has been changed into a mosque.  Perhaps when ISIS destroys old antiquities and old edifices this doesn't bother her either.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish The Dupy of Prime Minister; Turkish Special Forces will be transfered there in 3 minutes within any attempt to attack by Isis against Tomb of Suleiman Shah in Syria.
> ...



Can't stand another country doing better than Israel hey, Jordan is as well very impressive.


----------



## Sally (Oct 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



Have you started on that new Bund chapter yet in your hometown?  You really should get going on this because it might be the only way you will have a social life in your real life.  It is quite telling that since you are on these forums from morning to night that there is nothing going on in reality for you.

Meanwhile, some more news about Turkey, which is a shame since it must be difficult to feed all the refugees from Syria.

Click here: gulftoday.ae | Turkey’s central bank says food prices to remain high


----------



## Penelope (Oct 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Not one word about feeding refugees from Syria, how many refugees has Israel helps who by the way it sounds also has to tighten its belt due to Protective Edge,

apparently even if things are tight in Turkey, they still feed the poor without complaining.


----------



## Sally (Oct 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Why, Penelope, Israel is busy helping your new friends feed their families.  Didn't you ever catch the article about one Arab having his 54th child and was shooting for 100?  And there are many more like him over there.  Do you really think large families like this don't depend on the State for welfare?  Israel is certainly helping the poor people in Africa in many ways,  but of course a little Skinhead like you isn't interested in that.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* Turkish The Dupy of Prime Minister; We wont be involved in Syria just because of others want that. We will act in line with our own interests. We support a permanent solution against Isis and we wont be involved in any waste of time.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* Turkiye's Minister of Economy; Usa was never a good trade partner with Turkiye, they always chose to be partner with other countries. They are putting extra taxes on Turkish products and applying anti-dumpings, if they continue to do so, we will prevent sale of Usa products in Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

** Turkish President Erdogan; If Joe Biden said such things about us, there is no a person called Biden for us anymore, he is just a page in the history.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* Joe Biden has* apologized* to Turkish President Erdogan after his lies about Turkish government.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* Turkish Prime Minister Davutoglu; *Everyone, those who lies about Turkiye will apologize.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* *Israel is shocked, their water needs in danger;* Turkiye has *unilaterally canceled the agreement made with Israel and Usa* years ago, about the *GAP Irrigation Project*. The project which is completed by %23 so far, will completely be implemented by Turkish Governement.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* Turkish Prime Minister Davutoglu; Research assistants' salaries will rise by 55%.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

** Turkish Government's response*, after the investigation of hydrocarbon resources in common commercial space by Greeks in Cyprus; *We are concerned about the provocative actions of Greeks.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

** A Turkish person who is Sweden Minister of Urbanism and Housing, has enabled Sweden to recognize Palestine as a state.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* A Turkish company *Koza* has been received the International Innovation Management Award by The European Commission.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

* Turkish Minister of Justice;* UN is a good "dead counter".* They reckon very well that how many people is murdered, nothing else.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 5, 2014)

President of Bosnia and Herzegovina; Turkiye helps us without expecting anything in return, only true fellows would do such a thing.


----------



## Sally (Oct 5, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ** Turkish Government's response*, after the investigation of hydrocarbon resources in common commercial space by Greeks in Cyprus; *We are concerned about the provocative actions of Greeks.*



Mineve, can you tell us why Turkey is even in Cyprus?  I don't think that the Cypriots ever started a war with Turkey.


----------



## Sally (Oct 5, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish Minister of Justice;* UN is a good "dead counter".* They reckon very well that how many people is murdered, nothing else.



Maybe Turkey should just drop out of the UN.  There are many people in the U.S. who would love to see this country get out of the UN.  I don't think the UN would like that, though, since this country supplies most of the money for the UN.


----------



## Sally (Oct 5, 2014)

Mineva said:


> President of Bosnia and Herzegovina; Turkiye helps us without expecting anything in return, only true fellows would do such a thing.



So tell us, Mineva, how are the Turks treating the Armenians who are still living in Turkey?  Are they allowed to take back their Armenian last names or do they still have to use Turkish surnames.  By the way, if you ever went to school there, was the subject of Musa Dagh ever covered?


----------



## Mineva (Oct 6, 2014)

* *Turkiye sends warships* to the area after the investigation of hydrocarbon resources by Greeks in common commercial space.


----------



## Sally (Oct 6, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * *Turkiye sends warships* to the area after the investigation of hydrocarbon resources by Greeks in common commercial space.



Then, of course, the Cypriots have their side of the story.

Cyprus Turkey gas search could hurt peace talks - World - NZ Herald News


----------



## Sally (Oct 6, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ** A Turkish person who is Sweden Minister of Urbanism and Housing, has enabled Sweden to recognize Palestine as a state.*



And this person was on that ship which sailed from Turkey to Gaza in which many on board were singing they wanted to be martyrs.  Instead of this person obsessing over the Jews and Israel, he should be arranging for aid to Muslim countries such as Somalia where people are dropping dead in the streets of starvation.

Sweden to recognise Pali terror state Winds Of Jihad By SheikYerMami


----------



## Mineva (Oct 6, 2014)

* Turkish made bank ATMs will be introduced in 2015 which is allowing for all banking transactions as a first in the World. 1 billion Dollar worth of annual imports will be prevented.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 6, 2014)

* Nanotechnological disposable food containers which is produced by Turkish company *Drago*, keep foods at the same temperature for 45 minutes and absorbing moisture. Fast food restaurants are showing great interest for the product.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 6, 2014)

* Turkish Prime Minister Davutoglu;* We are ready to send our troops in Syria*, if the aim is to destroy Bashar Assad. The main source of the problem is Bashar Assad.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 6, 2014)

Response from Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the USA to Davutoglu; *We are just interested with ISIS*, we will continue to support dissidents in Syria.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 7, 2014)

* Turkiye is ready to produce its own automobile brand. Series production will start before 2020.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 7, 2014)

* Cyprus Greeks has announced that* they withdrew from peace talks* with Cyprus Turks.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ** The UN General Assembly speech of President Erdogan;* Government of Egypt which *was selected by popular vote has been reduced by military coup* and *UN just watched it and did everything to justify it*, we invite *UN to be more courageous* ! *UN is a partner in this crime against humanity.* Why there is an establishment called as "UN" ? is it for being anti-democratic ?



erdogan has as much credibility as did  ACHMADINEJAD


----------



## Sally (Oct 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ** The UN General Assembly speech of President Erdogan;* Government of Egypt which *was selected by popular vote has been reduced by military coup* and *UN just watched it and did everything to justify it*, we invite *UN to be more courageous* ! *UN is a partner in this crime against humanity.* Why there is an establishment called as "UN" ? is it for being anti-democratic ?
> ...



I heard a good one the other day about what is happening in Turkey.  We went into a sub shop owned by two Armenians brothers who have lots of relatives in Turkey.  One of them was telling my husband that unfortunately in the Middle East the people need a strong man, a tyrant to run the country, and that there can never be a democracy there.  Anyhow, he said that in Turkey when you finish school, if your grades were not high enough, you have to join the military.  However, there is an out -- you can go get religious schooling instead so the  Turks are running to these religious schools so as not to have to join the military.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Cyprus Greeks has announced that* they withdrew from peace talks* with Cyprus Turks.



What else is new?


Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



I am not surprised at all----Turkey is being WRECKED  by an islamicist  "revivial".    
My ---(limited)  interaction with turks ---provided me with an understanding that the usual turk is about as religious as the usual
TEHERAN,     Iranian muslim-----ie ---not at all-----but the people out in the sticks---the illiterate ----are being swayed.     Islamic  "revival"  depends on illiteracy


----------



## Mineva (Oct 8, 2014)

* Turkiye's first private exclusive defense and military training company named *Sanjak* is opened. The company which is founded by retired Turkish military soldiers, giving consultancy services for foreign armies.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 8, 2014)

* Turkish court sentenced the Turkish sportman *Emre Bolezoglu* to prison for 2 months and 15 days, because of he called a black person as "F..king negro" during a football match.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkiye's first private exclusive defense and military training company named *Sanjak* is opened. The company which is founded by retired Turkish military soldiers, giving consultancy services for foreign armies.




????    what sort of consultancy?       they teach people how to beat a million people to death with clubs-----1915 style?


----------



## Mineva (Oct 8, 2014)

* Cyprus Greek media; *Turkish Navy is completely blockaded Southern Cyprus*, we may lose everything we have.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Zionist lobby was shocked; President Erdogan has canceled the meeting with zionist lobby in Usa after their deferral request shortly before the meeting.
> ...




she seems to be a Turkish nationalist.     I have never met a Turkish nationalist who is not a muslim        Turks who are Christians are delighted with their personal Turkish background----but not at all with the present filth.       I have an  "in-law"----hubby's sister is married to a Turkish jew---------he is nothing like Minerva


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Italian cruise travel company *Costa* decided to use Istanbul as main port and stopped to use Haifa.



your manner of writing suggests that  you were not born to an English speaking household


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> President of Bosnia and Herzegovina; Turkiye helps us without expecting anything in return, only true fellows would do such a thing.



LOL    a client of mine------was an elderly Christian from Bosnia-----he said ----"THE US WILL SOMEDAY REGRET THE FACT THAT THEY SAVED THE BOSNIANS"-    He claimed that bosnia is a cradle for terrorist pigs---(it was about ten years ago)


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Cyprus Greek media; *Turkish Navy is completely blockaded Southern Cyprus*, we may lose everything we have.



filthy bastards


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Cyprus Greek media; *Turkish Navy is completely blockaded Southern Cyprus*, we may lose everything we have.



Can you give links to the things you post, thanks.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Can you give links to the things you post, thanks.



 - News
 News
 News
 News


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give links to the things you post, thanks.
> ...



not Israelis papers         If I claim  
I READ IT IN SYRIAN NEWS----I would be able to provide a link-----you lied----a meccaist thing----the influence of the black turd in the sand


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give links to the things you post, thanks.
> ...



Thank you , but I can't read those, is there an English online source?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Don't be silly----Minerva is like you----she does not do English     Do not worry---it is not Arabic------it seems to be Turkish-----ottoman caliphate crap.     I have an in-law who can do Turkish-----but he is not here----sorry


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



 I'd rather read it myself than depend on an interpreter, there must be an online Eng. site. I'll Google.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



???    you think that a  TRANSLATOR is not an interpreter?          gee you are funny.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I'm only here to entertain you and to make you laugh. 
Since I like to do things on my own time I want the translated Eng. version of the Turkey paper, I do not want to sit and wait for your interpreter to interpret for me.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 
my interpreter?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Still waiting,,   Minerva----you claimed you got information about----something---suggesting that Israel is about to do something  'rash'  against Iran----- and you CLAIMED you read it in an Israeli paper----can you  AT LEAST name the newspaper you CLAIM  you read    ???


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





> I have an in-law who can do Turkish-----but he is not here----sorry


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



you did not provide a "source"----you simply claimed that you know Israel does  rash things because you  read it
in  their  news papers.     The issue in question being  IRAN  and its general policies of filth


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

I suggest you start reading the news, I am not searching for a source, both the PM and Defense guy said they might do a unilateral attack on Iran and are upset with the Obama Adm. for not getting more down on Iran.  Read the Israel Hayom, any of them, they have been saying this for several years. They are obsessed with Iran. 
My name is not  Minerva.


----------



## Sally (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I suggest you start reading the news, I am not searching for a source, both the PM and Defense guy said they might do a unilateral attack on Iran and are upset with the Obama Adm. for not getting more down on Iran.  Read the Israel Hayom, any of them, they have been saying this for several years. They are obsessed with Iran.
> My name is not  Minerva.



I guess everyone has their obsessions, like Penelope's obsession is demoniozing Israel all throughout the day.  One time on a radio show, the guest was a woman who was an expert on Iran.  She said it was overheard when one of the higher ups in Iran said that once Iran gets nuclear power, the Israel problem will be gone.  Nobody knows what those crazies there will do, but even if Israel went after Iran, they would just go after the facilities, not the Iranian public as a whole.  Perhaps Penelope thinks those crazies are compus mentis.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

Israeli Official Says Israel Can No Longer Rely On The U.S. To Handle Iran ThinkProgress

loose canon, there is one, now they are many more, you can research them.


----------



## Sally (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Israeli Official Says Israel Can No Longer Rely On The U.S. To Handle Iran ThinkProgress
> 
> loose canon, there is one, now they are many more, you can research them.



But Penelope will never think that those crazies in charge of Iran are loose cannons.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I suggest you start reading the news, I am not searching for a source, both the PM and Defense guy said they might do a unilateral attack on Iran and are upset with the Obama Adm. for not getting more down on Iran.  Read the Israel Hayom, any of them, they have been saying this for several years. They are obsessed with Iran.
> My name is not  Minerva.




oh  right----you are the other islamo naziette       What a joke you are-----"they have been saying this for several years"---------but you cannot come up with even one citation     I know very well what they have been saying for years and I know just what your heroic Hezbollah is-----I am not surprised that you worship them-----and so enjoy their  obscene mutilation torture murders and so LOVE the which they commit for the entertainment of depraved sluts--------do you dance when they blow the brains out of infants?---or just ululate?.       Of course Israel will retaliate for the filth you so enjoy depending on that your fellow islamo Nazi pigs do next.    I do know that Hezbollah pigs and dogs are INCREASING in numbers THRUOUT the middle east----there are a whole bunch of them in Yemen right now having fun ------knee deep in blood---in  SANAA----
(the capital city).    For more information---find a Yemeni-----my husband was born in that shariah cesspit----so he does converse with arabs from that
country who now live here.         Maybe you know---how is that paragon of islamo Nazi,,  Hezbollah  filth ---Nus-kharah-allah,,,    doing?      I have not seen anything about him lately


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

Man your full of the Zionist hatred of Muslims, I mean  they hate anyone not Zionist really , right.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Man your full of the Zionist hatred of Muslims, I mean  they hate anyone not Zionist really , right.



no----you are entirely wrong.     It would be very difficult for me to discuss reality with you unless I have some idea of
your background.      I am ----uhm ----over 50 years of age---born in the USA---to jewish parents also born in the USA.       I have an advantage over many people in these discussions because I read your literature as a child----the stuff upon which islamo Nazis are nurtured.
The first islamo Nazis I knew were in my own town---plain Nazis-----I had no idea that muslims are islamo Nazis until I came into contact with muslims.    They were able to quote the islamo Nazi literature chapter and verse-----much better than the Nazis of my own home town.      Generally---people in the US---who grow up in rural areas are LIKELY to be very much affected by Nazi literature.  ----but not so much as people who
were educated in Islamic lands---or even muslim communities---some of the most ardent Nazis I have known were  muslims from  INDIA ----somehow the hindus from India are clueless regarding this issue


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Israeli Official Says Israel Can No Longer Rely On The U.S. To Handle Iran ThinkProgress
> 
> loose canon, there is one, now they are many more, you can research them.



ROFLMAO      Penelope ----you seem to have missed the fact that his article---which reports some comments made by ONE PERSON-----is more than six months old-----anything happen yet?-----Well lots did happen---but nothing to Iran.       BTW---what is that idiot site? ----
seems like  BLOGS


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

They have been threatening this since Obama got in. I didn't say it was yesterday's paper. Pretty much a day does not go by without mentioning Iran. Anything happen yet, who knows, I have no further news on the fire or blast, who was responsible?  I think Israel gov is to chicken to go it alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> They have been threatening this since Obama got in. I didn't say it was yesterday's paper. Pretty much a day does not go by without mentioning Iran. Anything happen yet, who knows, I have no further news on the fire or blast, who was responsible?  I think Israel gov is to chicken to go it alone.



I read your article and failed to see the  "THREAT"------I see a  RESPONSE---to the Iranian ambition to destroy
Israel.      Of course Israel is facing that fact-----and the FACT that  Hezbollah   (the Iranian proxy army---armed and trained by Iran HAS already attacked Israel and, to your delight,  engaged in terrorism simply to murder jews here and there)       Your description of this RESPONSE as "threat"  is really idiotic.     It reminds me of the INDIGNATION  expressed by your fellow Nazi pigs in the  1930s----when Jews did an economic boycott on Germany when your hero   ADOLF HITLER assumed power there.     Your god and hero  ADOLF wrote mein kampf   (one of the books accepted as HOLY by the muslims or Iran)   ---circa  1928-----so when Adolf became chancellor of Germany   (?)   1933---jews sat up an took notice-------and scum like you got INDIGNANT.      You Nazi dogs are so hilariously idiotic.       What is it you miss?       those obscene mutilation murders those  Hezbollah brothers of yours favor?.        In the filth of Islamic law-----jews are not
permitted  SELF DEFENSE------pig allah demands it.----
very similar to the NUREMBURG LAWS


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

Really from a country who believes in preemptive war. I see. Too funny, but like I said they will wait to see if they have an Israel loving Pres. in the US next election, and go from there, as I think they are chicken to go alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Really from a country who believes in preemptive war. I see. Too funny, but like I said they will wait to see if they have an Israel loving Pres. in the US next election, and go from there, as I think they are chicken to go alone.




your comment is meaningless--------Israel has always  "gone it alone"---------your  "I think they are chicken"    is just a childish snotty remark ------gee----you so remind me of the little  sandbox snots of my childhood---the ones who always had dirty fingernails and -----lots of alcoholism at home.      It was near the  "saloons"   that I used to find your Nazi literature blowing around the empty beer bottles and those funny flat bottles----that
boozers sucked upon out of little paper bags.    Try to get over it


----------



## Penelope (Oct 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Really from a country who believes in preemptive war. I see. Too funny, but like I said they will wait to see if they have an Israel loving Pres. in the US next election, and go from there, as I think they are chicken to go alone.
> ...



Really only for bombing building , and sneak attacks, never a country. Can you think of one country they even fought with the US against. Did they have boots on the ground in Iraq, how about Syria now, they sure do not want to take out Iran without the US backing. They are good at beating up the pals, but their IDF never really fought in battle have they?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Penelope------are you an adult?       your sentence   "can you think of one country they even fought with the US against"------------is actually garble.     It is not English.      I am going to assume that you meant to say----Did Israel ever fight with the US against another country?     <<< is that what you meant?       If it is what you meant to express------it still does not make any sense.      Has Argentina ever fought in a battle in conjunction with the USA?            You went on to say  something like----
"has the IDF ever fought in a battle"?       the answer to that one is   YES.          Your writing seems to indicate that your fellow islamo Nazi pigs have told you that
Israel conducts warfare only with bombs.     -----they lied to you.    ----or they were drunk.     Try to give some thought to your writings


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* ISIS digs big trenches to prevent (???) any possbile attacks by Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* NATO Secretary General in Turkiye.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * ISIS digs big trenches to prevent (???) any possbile attacks by Turkiye.



where?       no one should be surprised that Turkey would fight ISIS-----Turks hate arabs------a kind of weird  ethnic thing-------since both are sunnis>>> but that is how it is.     If there is going to be a  "CALIPHATE"-----turkey wants to be  IT.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Turkish Supreme Court has been justified the objection of the Turkish car driver who had been caught by "hidden" high speed radar. The court has commented that *"The priority of the States cannot be to trap their citizens"*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Turkish-made 4G Base stations started to be established in different cities.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Prototype electric car made by* ITU*, has gone 3100 miles with 35 dollars of electric energy. The car, weighing 1100 pound and can reach up to speed of 75 miles per hour.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Turkish-Japanese business forum celebrated the 90th anniversary of the establishment.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Turkish girl's physic project won first place by taking full points from all judges in the competition *"First Step To Nobel Prize In Physics".*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Turkish City* Istanbul* have been chosen as* "The Capital of Islamic Youth"*.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

** Two Turkish polices are killed* in an ambush in city Bingol. Turkish Special Forces arrived at the scene to find attackers.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* *Turkish Special Forces kills 3 Kurdish terrorists and catch one of them alive* who ambushed and murdered 2 Turkish polices while walking on the sidewalk.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* *Turkish Special Forces catches 5 more Kurdish terrorists* heavily wounded, together their Kalashnikov rifles.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

** Turkish Special Forces kills 2 more Kurdish terrorists* and another person who moves with terrorists in the same car.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 9, 2014)

* Turkish Coast Guard saved 195 illegal immigrants from different countries, after their boats sank at Aegean Sea.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 10, 2014)

* *Turkish Ministry of Foreign Affairs condemns Israel sharply;* We invate Israel to put an end to this attitude against Palestinians that *violates the freedom of worship.Israel have to stop this kind of provocative actions.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 10, 2014)

* Turkish police stormed 300 separate locations, arrested 400 Kurdish potential terrorists.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 10, 2014)

* Turkish police has identified many Western agents and foreign provocateurs during the events between Kurdish terrorists, continue research on the subject.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 10, 2014)

* Persian Deputy Foreign Minister; We have warned Turkiye about Syria, we wont allow Bashar Assad to be reduced. Any intervention as like "to create safe zone" or "entry of troops in Syria" will produce bad results.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 10, 2014)

* The construction of the Turkiye's and World's longest bridge will end in 2015.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 10, 2014)

* A Turkish person who murders his girlfriend by cutting her with electric saw, has been found dead in his prison cell.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 11, 2014)

* Turkiye's industrial production increased by 12,5% in last 21 months.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 11, 2014)

* Turkish Bergama district increased to 80% of it's potatoes and sunflower seeds exports all over the World. The seeds are known as the most succesful with 98% germination rate, in front of the nearest competitor Usa seeds with %80 germination rate.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Persian Deputy Foreign Minister; We have warned Turkiye about Syria, we wont allow Bashar Assad to be reduced. Any intervention as like "to create safe zone" or "entry of troops in Syria" will produce bad results.



GOOD NEWS


----------



## Mineva (Oct 13, 2014)

* Two Turkish persons who kills seven Chechens have been caught by Turkish police. The suspects claim they received 1 million Dollar by Ramzan Kadyrov for each Chechen. *Kadyrov announced that he had nothing to do with these events.*


----------



## Mineva (Oct 13, 2014)

* Turkish Special Forces are hunting most wanted PKK members who is fleeing from ISIS into the Turkiye.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 13, 2014)

How much longer before Turkey is kicked out of NATO?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> How much longer before Turkey is kicked out of NATO?


Won't ever happen........NATO needs Turkey.     .....    


.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > How much longer before Turkey is kicked out of NATO?
> ...


Maybe not so much as you (or they) believe. They haven't been much use lately.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2014)

NATO has been trying to force Turkey into assisting the Kurdish terrorists they have been fighting for decades.

So of course Turkey has been resistant to NATO's demands.    .....    

.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> NATO has been trying to force Turkey into assisting the Kurdish terrorists they have been fighting for decades.
> 
> So of course Turkey has been resistant to NATO's demands.    .....
> 
> .


Perhaps if the Turks had treated the Kurds better, over time, they would not have found themselves in this dilemma.

Rather like the Turks and the Armenians, and the genocide that the Turks attempted against _that_ group of people.

But, I agree, the Turks should be kept out of the equation altogether.

Leaving us to either fight ISIS from other bases of operation, or to walk away, and let ISIS start gnawing-away at Turkey (which would be a form of justice).

If they're not going to help, then they need to get the hell out of the way, and keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > NATO has been trying to force Turkey into assisting the Kurdish terrorists they have been fighting for decades.
> ...


ISIL would not attempt to take on Turkey.

Besides, the Turkish government is sympathetic to ISIL and it's goal of restoring the Caliphate in the Levant.   ......     


.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


It is good of you to admit that fact,   Sunni  habibi-----so many people do not understand that the sunni pigs and
dogs of Turkey  SEEK  a stinking shariah cesspit to replace the   OTTOMAN EMPIRE caliphate----this time---of course without a the ameliorating effect of the  ATATURK----they seek classical shariah shit,      I have been trying to explain this fact for YEARS----but idiots and liars like to claim  "oh..dem muslims don't really want a "caliphate and the shit of shariah"      ask coyote....


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)

Perhaps our Turkish poster can explain something for us.

Several news reports indicate Turkey has approved the US and other NATO forces using Turkish air bases for attacks against IS positions in Syria and Iraq.

Yet, another report, indicated that wasn't true.

Which is it?

Thanks.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2014)

longknife said:


> Perhaps our Turkish poster can explain something for us.
> 
> Several news reports indicate Turkey has approved the US and other NATO forces using Turkish air bases for attacks against IS positions in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> ...



My guess----is  PROBABLY NOT TRUE----chances are that there are too many supporters of the filth of  JIHADISM in
TURKEY and  the  JIHADIST DOG  ERDODAN  needs them


----------



## Mineva (Oct 17, 2014)

* Turkish *Alperen Group* has developed a prototype electric motor which produces 10 times more work force than its energy expenditure. The estimated economic contrubition is 500 Billion Dollar in annual.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 17, 2014)

longknife said:


> Perhaps our Turkish poster can explain something for us.
> 
> Several news reports indicate Turkey has approved the US and other NATO forces using Turkish air bases for attacks against IS positions in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> ...




Nope, there is no such a thing, this military base is not too far from me. You should not believe everything told by media, especially about ME. But I can say that Turkiye allows some Western countries to send some advanced weapons to Syrian city Kobane. Also there are some Usa citizens in the city, to teach Kurds how to use these guns. You cant do these things without our permission.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 29, 2014)

* Turkiye allows Kurdish Peshmerga military convoy to pass.


----------



## Mineva (Oct 29, 2014)

* Turkiye stops* 52.000 persons* who *comes from Europe* *to join the terrorist organization ISIS* in last 6 months.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Mineva (Nov 12, 2014)

* According to  Turkish Statistical Institute TIUK, Turkiye's export ratio has increased by 6,5% in one year.


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * According to  Turkish Statistical Institute TIUK, Turkiye's export ratio has increased by 6,5% in one year.




Mineva likes to give the Turkish news even though she has claimed to be a Russian (from Dagestan or Checkna perhaps?).  So since she likes Turkish news and articles, perhaps she will like the following.  I wonder if Mineva can tell us if many in the Turkish population are ready to admit that the Turks killed over a million Armenians along with Assyrians and Greeks a hundred years ago.

American Sailors Assaulted By Turkish Youths in Istanbul Navy - NBC News

*Turkey s Rules for Safety Middle East Forum*

Turkey s presidential White Palace set to cost over 500m

Turkey summons German envoy over Erdogan as dog cartoon - Economic Times

*Turkey No Longer a Rock Star on Arab Street Middle East Forum*

Greek Govt VP Venizelos We May Take Legal Action Against Turkey GreekReporter.com?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 17, 2014)

* Turkish diplomat Ismail Atamaz has been appointed as NATO the Special Representative to Afghanistan.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * According to  Turkish Statistical Institute TIUK, Turkiye's export ratio has increased by 6,5% in one year.


----------



## Sally (Nov 17, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish diplomat Ismail Atamaz has been appointed as NATO the Special Representative to Afghanistan.



I would think that a Muslim Russian woman (prossibly from  Chechnya,  Dagestan or one of the other Muslim areas) would have a little more to say about what is going on.  By the way, I guess I should be ashamed of myself for giving the dogs of a Muslim some treats that weren't Halal as I can see from your signature that even your dogs eat Halal.


*Turkey President Erdogan's palace costs to soar*
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-3

Turkey frees 12 radicals after 'ugly' attack on US sailors

http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Middle-East/2014/Nov-13/277526-turkey-frees-12-radicals-after-ugly-attack-on-us-sailors.ashx#ixzz3JLZXK5hT

*A popular new television show falls foul of the imams*
Turkey and Islam Ban it if you can The Economist? 

*Whose side is Turkey on?*
Whose side is Turkey on Prospect Magazine?

*Turkey, Armenia, 2015 and beyond*
Turkey Armenia 2015 and beyond - BAR IN Y NAN


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2014)

Turkiye here ...Turkiye there.... all I know is that Turkiye is one of the most anti-Americans countries in the world... mainly  thanks to    Erdoğan.

 This is the same man who claims Muslims discovered America before Christopher  Colombus!

That for starters, what    else can you expect?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2014)

skye said:


> Turkiye here ...Turkiye there.... all I know is that Turkiye is one of the most anti-Americans countries in the world... mainly  thanks to    Erdoğan.
> 
> This is the same man who claims Muslims discovered America before Christopher  Colombus!
> 
> That for starters, what    else can you expect?


Pictures or it did not happen


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2014)

LOL! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mineva (Nov 17, 2014)

* Greek Navy assault boat which harass small Turkish fishing boats, runs away after Turkish Navy Submarine suddenly appears on the spot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Greek Navy assault boat which harass small Turkish fishing boats, runs away after Turkish Navy Submarine suddenly appears on the spot.


Not to worry... 

The way you're going, once you're kicked out of NATO, we'll turn the Greeks loose on you, to take back Cyprus, and to put it back under Greek control, where it belongs.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 17, 2014)

* Turkish person won the presidential election of Belgium Flemish Green Party.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 17, 2014)

* Germany is crying for Turkish girl. 22 years old Turkish girl who was trying to save the two German girls from the three Serbian attackers, has been seriously injured.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 19, 2014)

* Turkish Universty has developed a device that can take fingerprints from corpses.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 19, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Greek Navy assault boat which harass small Turkish fishing boats, runs away after Turkish Navy Submarine suddenly appears on the spot.


We all know about Turkish fishing boats. They're usually brimming with fellow Muslim trying to get out of shit holes like Turkey and reach civilization.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 19, 2014)

Turkey is a huge joke.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 19, 2014)

* Russia President Putin will be in Turkiye on December 1 for 100 Billion $ worth of new trade agreement.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish Universty has developed a device that can take fingerprints from corpses.



what ??     no one had trouble taking fingerprints from corpses before.    ----of course assuming the fingers were
still there.      Sometimes the mafia hits lose their fingers
during disposal of the bodies into the river


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkiye has signed 500 million Dollar worth of agricultural agreement with Qatar.




you have any interesting or  GOOD news from Turkey---
like  the pig imam Erdogan DROPS DEAD?


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 19, 2014)

wheres turkiye? is that turkey? lol


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 19, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish Universty has developed a device that can take fingerprints from corpses.
> ...


real smart answer. keep up the good work.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...




thanks      you may wonder how I know about mafia hits----
Long ago I worked in a hospital that used to get the dead
bodies for autopsy-------usually fished out of the local
river-------sometimes with fingers cut off---all kinds of things were cut off to make identification difficult.    It was long ago-----the neighborhood changed a bit-----and
Kaddafy duck no longer comes in for visits


----------



## Sally (Nov 19, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkiye has signed 500 million Dollar worth of agricultural agreement with Qatar.
> ...



I haven't heard that about him yet; however, now that our little Tovarich has given us her news, there is other news regarding Turkey.


Erdo an s palace has at least 2 000 rooms says TMMOB

Economic distress in Russia to have toll on Turkish economy - ECONOMICS

Turkey s jobless rate rises to double digits for first time in 6 months - ECONOMICS

Istanbul plans redevelopment of controversial protest park - The West Australian?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



OH    you did not know?    ERDOGAN  has a  CALIPH 
COMPLEX            I learned something interesting about that meccaist pig-------he once trained as an IMAM ------
reminds me of Josef Stalin ----he had trained for awhile in
his youth to be an  "EASTERN ORTHODOX CLERIC"


----------



## Mineva (Nov 20, 2014)

* The dream of Ottoman Sultan Abdulhamid II is being implemented. Filyos Valley Project construction has started and  planned to be completed in 3 years, inshallah.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 20, 2014)

* Turkish business man who is known as "Terrific Turk", Ilhan Dogan has left Germany and moved to Mallorca, to protest neo-nazi killings against Turks which is deliberately not investigated and not illuminated by German government.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 20, 2014)

* Iraqi Government's oil started to be marketing by Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 20, 2014)

* Turkiye builds a mosque in Cuba, after President Erdogan said that "A Mosque looks great on these lands", 5 acres of area is allocated for the construction of mosques in Havana.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * The dream of Ottoman Sultan Abdulhamid II is being implemented. Filyos Valley Project construction has started and  planned to be completed in 3 years, inshallah.



A real genius murdering pig -----reminds me of Josef Stalin----
both adhered to the filth and stink of  totalitarian rule with associated genocide------Stalin did it thru totalitarian communism and   Abdul-Ham-shit---- via the stench of islamicism.      Long ago I attended the death bed of an elderly woman ---as a child---witnessed the brutal murders of her parents and siblings thanks to the policy of islamicism and brutality of the    Abdul-ham-shit.   No wonder Erdogan likes him so much better than Ataturk


----------



## Meathead (Nov 20, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish business man who is known as "Terrific Turk", Ilhan Dogan has left Germany and moved to Mallorca, to protest neo-nazi killings against Turks which is deliberately not investigated and not illuminated by German government.


That's one way to get rid of Turks I suppose.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 20, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish business man who is known as "Terrific Turk", Ilhan Dogan has left Germany and moved to Mallorca, to protest neo-nazi killings against Turks which is deliberately not investigated and not illuminated by German government.
> ...



there seems to be a big issue with turks in Germany------
I cannot imagine what is going on


----------



## Sally (Nov 20, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish business man who is known as "Terrific Turk", Ilhan Dogan has left Germany and moved to Mallorca, to protest neo-nazi killings against Turks which is deliberately not investigated and not illuminated by German government.
> ...



There are Turks in Germany who want the Germans to learn Turkish instead of the Turks learning German.  I guess the Turks don't want to assimilate.


----------



## Sally (Nov 20, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkiye builds a mosque in Cuba, after President Erdogan said that "A Mosque looks great on these lands", 5 acres of area is allocated for the construction of mosques in Havana.



I wonder what the Catholics and Atheists in Cuba will have to say about that, especially when they find out that the Turks are taking over churches in Turkey and making them over into mosques.  I wonder if they got the news that it is dangerous to be a Christian in Turkey, that even priests are shot.


----------



## Sally (Nov 20, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * The dream of Ottoman Sultan Abdulhamid II is being implemented. Filyos Valley Project construction has started and  planned to be completed in 3 years, inshallah.



Surely you must come upon more news about Turkey, even if you are still living in one of the Muslim areas of the former U.S.S.R. or in Boston where those two Muslim marathon bombers lived.   


Turkey associated with terrorism financing weapons smuggling?

Turkey won t change position on joining anti-ISIL coalition unless its conditions are met President - POLITICS

BBC News - Erdogan s New Turkey drifts towards isolation

*Turkey by Numbers Middle East Forum*

Widening Turkey-EU gap worries bosses group - BUSINESS


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

*** Iraqi Kurdish Regional Government spokesman; *"The most effective bombardments by coalition against ISIS around city Ayn Al-Arab (Kobane) occurred with the willingness and help of Turkiye.* Turkish government always helped us but we could not speak about it because of Turkish hostages in the hands of ISIS.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

* President Erdogan makes angry all Westerner invaders and colonizers in Africa after he said; *"We will stop all intelligence formations in the appearance of aid organizations or education volunteers in Africa. We are watching them very closely"*


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

* Drug trafficker Turkish person have been executed in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

* Turkish company *METEKSAN* produced mini radar for soldiers, which is effective in 4 km diameter and capable of detect any motions and diagnostics of human-animal.


----------



## Sally (Nov 21, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish company *METEKSAN* produced mini radar for soldiers, which is effective in 4 km diameter and capable of detect any motions and diagnostics of human-animal.



Kudos to this Turkish company.  Now let's see what Israel has come up with, especially those innovations that will  help all of humanity.


Israel develops the car of the future audio ISRAEL21c

Welcome to the cyber capital of the world audio ISRAEL21c

First global social network for doctors ISRAEL21c

The future lies in satellites audio ISRAEL21c

A T-shirt that monitors your heart ISRAEL21c

These clothes crush viruses bacteria and fire ISRAEL21c

11 top Israeli innovations to treat seal and heal wounds ISRAEL21c

An Israeli technology just made the world 8217 s roads safer ISRAEL21c

20 top tech inventions born of conflict ISRAEL21c


----------



## Sally (Nov 21, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * President Erdogan makes angry all Westerner invaders and colonizers in Africa after he said; *"We will stop all intelligence formations in the appearance of aid organizations or education volunteers in Africa. We are watching them very closely"*



So are the Turks going into Africa to help these poor people with such things as vaccinations against infectious diseases?  When they start helping the people in Africa and other poor parts of the world, would you please inform us?


----------



## Sally (Nov 21, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Drug trafficker Turkish person have been executed in Saudi Arabia.



Saudi Arabia does that to all people like that no matter their nationality so this is not exactly earth-shattering news.  I have some other articles about Turkey, but they aren't about drugs.


Turkish guards killed 17 fleeing refugees - Independent.ie?

Greece Turkey at odds over fuel reserves in Mediterranean - LA Times

Turkey s opposition insistent on transparency of Kurdish peace process - POLITICS

http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/the-world-from-berlin-turkish-prime-


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

*** Turkiye signed trade agreement, information and document exchange agreement, agricultural cooperation agreement and commercial and technical cooperation agreement with* Equatorial Guinea*, which bothers Mossad and Rothschild family so much.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 21, 2014)

Mineva said:


> I want to share news about Turkiye here as small case summaries.
> 
> 
> * Turkiye's first bridge demolition with blasting method was carried out today within the context of urban transformation.
> ...


Merhaba!  I just found this thread.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Merhaba!  I just found this thread.



Hosgeldin, welcome, Turkce biliyor musun, do you know Turkish ?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 21, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Merhaba!  I just found this thread.
> ...


Not really.  The necessary phrases to get by.  I love Türkiye.  I've been everywhere except Izmir.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 21, 2014)

** France Support for ISIS: *French ISIS militant who was captured by Turkish forces 1,5 months ago and was sent to France, captured by Turkish forces in Turkiye again.


----------



## Sally (Nov 21, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkiye signed trade agreement, information and document exchange agreement, agricultural cooperation agreement and commercial and technical cooperation agreement with* Equatorial Guinea*, which bothers Mossad and Rothschild family so much.



Trade agreements are one thing.  Helping the people is quite another thing.  I guess there are some hate sites which tell this Russian Tovarich that Mossad and the Rothschilds don't like African countries having anything to do with Turkey.  Of course Mineva is going to pull up the site she found this about the Mossad and the Rothschilds with regard to Africa so all of us can read it for ourselves.

Top 22 Ways Israel Aided Africa

Developing African nations depend on Israeli technological, humanitarian, medical, ecological and agricultural advances in virtually every aspect of life.

Continue reading at:

Top 22 ways Israel aided Africa in last three years ISRAEL21c


----------



## Mineva (Nov 22, 2014)

* One Serbian hooligan have been stabbed to death in the heart by Turkish hooligans before the basketball match between Galatasaray and Red Star Belgrade.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 22, 2014)

Sally said:


> Trade agreements are one thing.  Helping the people is quite another thing.  I guess there are some hate sites which tell this Russian Tovarich that Mossad and the Rothschilds don't like African countries having anything to do with Turkey.  Of course Mineva is going to pull up the site she found this about the Mossad and the Rothschilds with regard to Africa so all of us can read it for ourselves.
> 
> Top 22 Ways Israel Aided Africa
> 
> ...




Be careful, we are watching you and your evil empire will collapse soon. Yes you help African people so much, for example we know well how you steal human limbs and organs in hospitals you establish in African countries. La Paz Malobo is just one of these hospitals. You will pay the price of every evil you commit, in the hands of Turks. Dont even sleep and think about your future, my advice.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 22, 2014)

* Turkish Hacker group *Akincilar* broke hundreds of Israeli websites after Israeli attacks on Al-Aqsa Mosque.


----------



## Sally (Nov 22, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Trade agreements are one thing.  Helping the people is quite another thing.  I guess there are some hate sites which tell this Russian Tovarich that Mossad and the Rothschilds don't like African countries having anything to do with Turkey.  Of course Mineva is going to pull up the site she found this about the Mossad and the Rothschilds with regard to Africa so all of us can read it for ourselves.
> ...




We are watching you Muslim Russian immigrants sneaking your way into America like the family of  Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev (the Boston marathon bombers), putting your hand out to collect from the American public while planning the next massacre.  Meanwhile, our little Tovarich reads too many hate sites.  You just can't take out someone's organ and then willy nilly sell it to someone else.  Check out, silly Tovarish, with doctors who do transplants and how these organs have to be transported very fast and how they are transported to donate to the person in need.  Tell them your side (the stuff you read on the hate sites).  Boy, will they think you are one dumb person.

As far as evil empires go, I imagine that Mineva thinks all her fellow Muslims wear halos and would never harm not only non believers, but also other Muslims.  Now that is what you call an evil empire, when members of this evil empire are so willing to kill themselves while taking out innocent people..  So tell us, Mineva, how many of your friends in the Muslim part of the old Soviet Union have gone into large cities like Moscow and blew themselves up so that they could kill innocent non Muslim citizens.  I think one of the incidents that people still have in their mind is what the Chechens did to children.  Perhaps our little Tovarich doesn't think this is evil.

CNN.com - Russia school siege toll tops 350 - Sep 4 2004

By the way, doesn't anyone find it funny that a woman who says she comes from Russia is saying the Turks will be the ones to come after "the evil doers."  We know where the word assassin comes from.  In fact, the GIs during the Korean War can tell you that when the Turks were dancing around an oil drum while they were drunk and were fired upon by the Commies who spotted them from the lit-up drum, the Turks would drop their M1s and run up the hill with their trusty knives and then come back with ears, noses, and sexual organs of dead Chinese and North Koreans and try to sell these to the GIs for souvenirs.  Since our little Tovarich said she is Russian, I doubt that these Turks were any of her relatives so she doesn't have any of these souvenirs in her residence..


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 22, 2014)

Biden messages in İstanbul: "a concentration of powers was the most corrosive thing that can happen to any system," http://gu.com/p/43h2j/stw


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 22, 2014)

Söyleyenin değil, hedef alınanın utandığı yerde söz bitmiştir. http://www.radikal.com.tr/turkiye/turk_musevi_cemaati_edirne_valisi_bizi_dusman_haline_getirmistir-1237137…


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 22, 2014)

Half of the reports here made about Israel..well..nah I won't ruin your day


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ...Be careful, we are watching you and your evil empire will collapse soon. Yes you help African people so much, for example we know well how you steal human limbs and organs in hospitals you establish in African countries. La Paz Malobo is just one of these hospitals. You will pay the price of every evil you commit, in the hands of Turks. Dont even sleep and think about your future, my advice.



This from a country that lost its empire long ago - desperate to reclaim it, and unable to muster the courage and intellect and resources to make it happen.

Somehow, I don't think the Israelis (or anyone else, for that matter, other than Cyprus) has much to worry about from the degenerate Turks nowadays.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 22, 2014)

What  do Turks  think about ISIS?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 23, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ...Be careful, we are watching you and your evil empire will collapse soon. Yes you help African people so much, for example we know well how you steal human limbs and organs in hospitals you establish in African countries. La Paz Malobo is just one of these hospitals. You will pay the price of every evil you commit, in the hands of Turks. Dont even sleep and think about your future, my advice.
> ...


"degenerate Turks"? What the fuck is your problem?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

*** Usa Today; Turkiye is a production center of technology and will be one of the World's leading manufacturer.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

*** Turkish clothing company* AVVA* opens 100 new branches in Brasil.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

*** Turkish Prime Minister Davutoglu; *Noone is capable to say us "You cant make an oil agreement with Iraq". *


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

** *The device manufactured by Turkish engineers, called *SAT-FI* works for normal phones to use as satellite phone in no GSM coverage areas. Includes many other features. SAT-FI went on sale in the USA last month. SAT-FI will go on sale in Europe and in ME on December.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

* 9 Afghan persons are found murdered.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Söyleyenin değil, hedef alınanın utandığı yerde söz bitmiştir. http://www.radikal.com.tr/turkiye/turk_musevi_cemaati_edirne_valisi_bizi_dusman_haline_getirmistir-1237137…



Yes, we were restoring Synagogues and Churches which is important for our Judaic or Christian citizens but after Israeli attacks against Al-Aqsa mosque, we decided to turn synagogues into museums. So Judaics are not allowed to pray there.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

*** Turkish Coastguard rescued 300 refugees in a boat about to sink in the Mediterranean, after S.O.S signal that was sent at midnight.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


Bitch-slapping trouble-seeking / shit-stirring / threat-making Islamists - Turkish or otherwise - is not a 'problem'.

Showing contempt for their threats is the very best way to communicate to them that The West will not be bullied by neo-Imperialists whose empires collapsed long ago and who now foster sugar-plum visions of restored glories under the auspices of a re-awakening and re-militarizing religious umbrella.

Consider it a matter of cross-cultural interaction, at a visceral level that such veiled threat-making types are certain to understand.

A tactic superior to deluding ourselves that there is no such intention on the other side of the chasm.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Söyleyenin değil, hedef alınanın utandığı yerde söz bitmiştir. http://www.radikal.com.tr/turkiye/turk_musevi_cemaati_edirne_valisi_bizi_dusman_haline_getirmistir-1237137…
> ...


You've been converting churches and synagogues into mosques, and then museums in some cases, for centuries.

Who do you think you're kidding?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 23, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> You've been converting churches and synagogues into mosques, and then museums in some cases, for centuries.
> 
> Who do you think you're kidding?




Turkiye is not the same Turkiye anymore which you started to control after the Ottoman Empire, with the support of one of the biggest masons "Ataturk". Turkiye is an Islamic Empire and in an Islamic Empire, everyone have equal rights as long as they dont harm each other. This is our duty to provide religious freedom for our citizens but you insist to shoot yourself on your own foot like a novice cowboy. You will see the respect as you deserve, so no respect.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Turkiye is not the same Turkiye anymore which you started to control after the Ottoman Empire, with the support of one of the biggest masons "Ataturk". Turkiye is an Islamic Empire and in an Islamic Empire, everyone have equal rights as long as they dont harm each other. This is our duty to provide religious freedom for our citizens but you insist to shoot yourself on your own foot like a novice cowboy. You will see the respect as you deserve, so no respect.


The irony is that Turkey is one of the most uniformly disrespected countries and people in the world.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been converting churches and synagogues into mosques, and then museums in some cases, for centuries.
> ...


Indicative of the Militant Islamic mindset that is beginning to infect Turkey... calling Ataturk a mason (_i.e., a Secret Jew, according to various hate-websites and a Belgian book_) and a homosexual... implying that he was a stooge of The West.

A loyal Turkish general and leader of her Army who fought-off the British Empire at Gallipoli, who stepped into the breach when the degenerate Ottomans folded their tent, and who guided Turkey into the modern era as a sane, secular, modern nation, rather than as a backwards, savage continuation of a dead Islamic Conquistador heritage.

But, always, in the background, lurking just beneath the surface, was the religious link to barbarism and savagery and insanity... a link that seems to have re-animated, like some long-dormant virus that is stirring once again and beginning to infect an otherwise healthy host organism.

And here, too, we see the beginnings of the Blame-the-Other-Guy syndrome... '_the Turkiye which you started to control_' verbiage... the "_We would have been much further along by now if it wasn't for you_" mentality... the Blame-the-Other-Guy syndrome... one of the early-days mindsets and tactics of all ideologues and demagogues and their simple-minded minions.

Turkey is still relatively sane and has not yet gone over to the enemy camp - the enemy of civilization and the modern world. Yet. There is still probably time for them to save themselves from such a miserable and unnecessary fate.

For decades, the Turkish Army has stood as the Guardian of the Nation, in the tradition of Ataturk.

The Guardian of the Nation may be reaching the point where it needs to take a long look at Erdogan and his machinations, to gauge whether an Intervention has become necessary.



> ...Turkiye is an Islamic Empire...


Islamic?

Turkey is a modern secular state.

Empire?

What lands, beyond Turkey, do you hold, in order to be rightfully classified as an Empire?

You had an Empire, long ago - oppressing peoples in an arc stretching from the Balkans around the eastern Med and into North Africa, and even your own co-religionists were glad to see the back of you, as the Allies kicked your nasty imperialist asses all the way back to your own territory.

Your time has come and gone, and the world - and most certainly The West - will not put up with your imperial shit, ever again.

Count on it.



> ...and in an Islamic Empire, everyone have equal rights as long as they dont harm each other. This is our duty to provide religious freedom for our citizens...


That's nice.

When you get an Islamic Empire, let us know, so that we can judge for ourselves, whether this fantasy portrayal of yours has any grounding whatsoever in reality.



> ...but you insist to shoot yourself on your own foot like a novice cowboy...


Yes, of course, I'm sure you're right.



> ...You will see the respect as you deserve, so no respect.


What?

I will get no respect from Militant Islamic Imperialist demagogues?

High praise, indeed.

I wear such things like a badge of honor.

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ..."degenerate Turks"? What the fuck is your problem?






Mineva said:


> ...Turkiye is an Islamic Empire...


Questions?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been converting churches and synagogues into mosques, and then museums in some cases, for centuries.
> ...



Mustapha Kemal Ataturk is the greatest man of the past 2000 years.  Türkiye should never stray from the path that The Great Man set them upon.



> Turkiye is an Islamic Empire and in an Islamic Empire, everyone have equal rights as long as they dont harm each other. This is our duty to provide religious freedom for our citizens but you insist to shoot yourself on your own foot like a novice cowboy. You will see the respect as you deserve, so no respect.



Türkiye should not be an Islamist empire, in government.  It should be the shining beacon of secularism and democracy in the Muslim world.

At the same time, Turkish Imams and Clerics should remain the most respected authority in Islam, as they have been for centuries.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 23, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ..."degenerate Turks"? What the fuck is your problem?
> ...


No.  Because I am very familiar and knowledgeable about Türkiye.

Türkiye remains the seat of Islamic authority, even above Saudi and Egyptian clerics.  And there is nothing wrong with that as long as they keep it separate from the State - Kemalism - which had been going along fine until Erdogan came to power and started to turn the country more Islamist.

Erdogan is the danger - not Türkiye or Kemalism.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 23, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> For decades, the Turkish Army has stood as the Guardian of the Nation, in the tradition of Ataturk.
> 
> The Guardian of the Nation may be reaching the point where it needs to take a long look at Erdogan and his machinations, to gauge whether an Intervention has become necessary.



Which I would be strongly in favor of.

Except that Erdogan knew this also, and has purged the military leadership of Kemalists and any other secularists who would mass a coup.

He has turned himself into a dictator, unconcerned with the will of the people.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Söyleyenin değil, hedef alınanın utandığı yerde söz bitmiştir. http://www.radikal.com.tr/turkiye/turk_musevi_cemaati_edirne_valisi_bizi_dusman_haline_getirmistir-1237137…
> ...



In fact  Israel never attacked Al Aqsa shit hole.    According to islamaniacs----just being near a mosque is an insult to the rapist
pig of mecca        As to destruction of synagogues---nothing new---
even in the RELATIVELY----less than most disgusting
shariah cesspits  land of turkey.     I have a brother-in-law who
was born in Turkey------I commented to him----"turks are less nuts than most other meccaist pigs"------he laughed----
"they're plenty nuts"      The only time Turkey is less a shit hole--than usual is when it gives up islam


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


Nolo contendere.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > For decades, the Turkish Army has stood as the Guardian of the Nation, in the tradition of Ataturk.
> ...



Which is why I consider the place half-gone and half-degenerate already.


----------



## Sally (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ** *The device manufactured by Turkish engineers, called *SAT-FI* works for normal phones to use as satellite phone in no GSM coverage areas. Includes many other features. SAT-FI went on sale in the USA last month. SAT-FI will go on sale in Europe and in ME on December.



Speaking of satellites......

The future lies in satellites audio ISRAEL21c

A personal story regarding satellites.  Years and years ago I was sitting at my desk, and when I answered the phone, a man said "This is the Nutley New Jersey Tracking Station, and we are going to contact your family in New York over the satellite."   I got to speak to my mother and then she put my grandmother on.  My grandmother was so excited and said that she was the first grandma to speak over a satellite.  Who knows?  Maybe she was the first.


----------



## Sally (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish clothing company* AVVA* opens 100 new branches in Brasil.



Now let's have a little more news about Turkey.......


Turkey to open mosques in every university Zee News

Not Everyone s In Awe Of The Insanely Opulent Turkish Presidential Palace

As Syria s War Rages Next Door Students Violently Clash At Turkey s Oldest University

Despite Legal Gains Turkish Women Are Still Dying Over The Right To Divorce


----------



## Sally (Nov 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Usa Today; Turkiye is a production center of technology and will be one of the World's leading manufacturer.



Let's see what Israel has been doing.  I wonder if our Little Tovarich will inform us when the big technology companies start opening up offices in Turkey.


 Print this super-veggie at home ISRAEL21c

What smells so good in that box ISRAEL21c

Argentinean eye doctors find ISRAEL21c eye-opening ISRAEL21c

Beta-O2 testing cure for type 1 diabetes ISRAEL21c

Learn to quit smoking while you sleep ISRAEL21c

Many of you might remember articles about this great innovation which came out of Israel.  I was reading the following story today in my newspaper, and he was able to walk with this wonderful invention.

Paralyzed Marine walks to receive his Bronze Star using robotic system - LA Times


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 23, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


A major, major failure of the Bush administration was not tending the U.S. ties to Türkiye.  They ignored them, diminished them, and criticized them when they refused to allow Incirlik AB as a staging ground for strikes against Saddam.  It seriously damaged the relationship.

A major failure of the Obama administration has been ignoring this damaged relationship and not doing more to repair it.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 24, 2014)

I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news. 

You hate Turkiye so much, because you are afraid of Turks so much. But the fears provides no benefit. My advice, you have to stop Turkiye in a way as soon as possible, because we gain more power each passing day and when we gain enough power, there wont be a country called "Israel". 

We have cleaned the important parts of your zionist agents from judicial units, bureaucracy units, military units and police units. But there are still some persons hiding themselves, we will catch them in time. Now our new target is Universities, these parallel structure is so strong in Universities and all of them will be cleaned. We have sent them the first message by starting to build mosques in all universties. Now they are like vampires fleeing from garlic. 

Please follow us.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> 
> You hate Turkiye so much, because you are afraid of Turks so much. But the fears provides no benefit. My advice, you have to stop Turkiye in a way as soon as possible, because we gain more power each passing day and when we gain enough power, there wont be a country called "Israel".
> 
> ...


No. sorry. Turkey's a third-rate shit hole and will remain so. Turks are hardly distinguishable from Gypsies themselves.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 24, 2014)

I Hold Eradogan responsible for killing the Israeli-Turkish relationship.
And by the way - I never heard of ANY Mossad agent captured in the past 5 years - only collaborators, which actually make sense.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 24, 2014)

* Turkish* ASELSAN* has developed a new battery technology which provides at least 800km (500 miles) of  range for electric cars. Turkish  engineers are working to develop system more and to completely solve the range problem for electric cars.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 24, 2014)

*** President Erdogan;* "We will never accept current Egypt management as legal."*


----------



## Mineva (Nov 24, 2014)

* 55 cars wanted by* INTERPOL* have been found in a Turkish city.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** Turkish clothing company* AVVA* opens 100 new branches in Brasil.
> ...



Turkey has been exporting clothing for a LONG TIME----I always check labels-----and avoid undies and shirts etc----made in either
Turkey or Indonesia         I sometimes break down and am willing
to buy something made in Pakistan----but not lately-----I did so
before they went nuts with international terrorism


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** President Erdogan;* "We will never accept current Egypt management as legal."*


 

what is  "Egypt management"???      turks have always hated arabs----so what else is new?       In fact it seems to me that hating arabs is something that Iran has in common with Turkey----
gee------and both seem to hate ISIS too--------do I smell a weird
kind of ALLIANCE?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

Meathead said:


> *No. sorry. Turkey's a third-rate shit hole *and will remain so. Turks are hardly distinguishable from Gypsies themselves.


Wow - you're an ignoramus on MANY subjects!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I Hold Eradogan responsible for killing the Israeli-Turkish relationship.
> And by the way - I never heard of ANY Mossad agent captured in the past 5 years - only collaborators, which actually make sense.


Bibi deserves just as much blame.  Both men are stubborn and self-righteous.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> 
> You hate Turkiye so much, because you are afraid of Turks so much. But the fears provides no benefit. My advice, you have to stop Turkiye in a way as soon as possible, because we gain more power each passing day and when we gain enough power, there wont be a country called "Israel".
> 
> ...


Questions, people?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> ...




to whom should questions be addressed,   Kondor???    
The interaction seems to have been between you and a mindless ,   meccaist sack of shit      I will admit----the presence
of mosques does turn me off------the constant sweaty sock stench
rising from the carpets


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * 55 cars wanted by* INTERPOL* have been found in a Turkish city.



one of the many reasons that  the EU does not want the cesspit---
Turkey-------haven for criminals


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > *No. sorry. Turkey's a third-rate shit hole *and will remain so. Turks are hardly distinguishable from Gypsies themselves.
> ...




not an answer    Syn------the poster simply stated that he has
a low opinion of Turkey and compares turks to gypsies.   ----
He may see similarities between  Turkish culture and Gypsy culture.      -----in fact----I can think of a few similarities too.
Both are VERY patriarchal-----and sorta tribal.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


His opinion is wrong, and ignorant.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


While there are some pleasant areas of Turkey, Constantinople and the Aegean coast, in other words the areas originally developed by the Greeks, the rest of the country is indeed a shit hole by Western standards if not by yours. Turkey btw, is not landlocked as you believe Texas to be.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


'

another "no answer"-----his opinion is  "wrong"-------
does not mean anything       I have a brother-in-law whose
family lived in Turkey for many many centuries------he has a
very low opinion of Turkey-----specifically of Turks.      I have
known greeks who really despise Turks.       I attended the
death bed of an elderly Armenian lady many decades ago----she
also did not like Turks-------they murdered her family in  1915.
They had reasons for their  "opinions"----you got any?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Good point----Turkey is not really Turkey------it is Constantinople----sorta------part of the very early holy roman empire------which means its architecture is greek     (not roman----sorry pizza boys----well  actually the greeks got it from the Egyptians)      Turkish
cuisine is greek.     --------as a kid I thought Turkey was a Christian
land because all of the Turks I knew were Christians with extra lines in their crosses. -------and NOT ONLY THAT------they seemed to occupy themselves making  sesame halvah for
jews.     When my mom told me about the genocide of the
Armenians-----she did not tell me that they were TURKS who
did it--------way back then I associated the word  "Armenian"---
with "arab"---------as in a big group of Nazis murdered a whole
bunch of arabs      ?????   o ~ o ~ oooooo    childhood is
confusing.      I believe that Turkey was not ALWAYS a cesspit----
it is now going back to islam and "reverting"  to its cesspit days


----------



## Meathead (Nov 24, 2014)

To be fair, a lot of the food is actually Turkish in origin which was adopted by the Greeks during Turkish occupation. Additionally, the architecture found in Constantinople goes to Rome. The Greeks never developed the arch without which the domed edifices characteristic of Byzantine churches could not have been built. That was a rare Roman innovation. Byzantium was the Eastern Roman Empire after all, despite being dominated by Greeks.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Meathead said:


> To be fair, a lot of the food is actually Turkish in origin which was adopted by the Greeks during Turkish occupation. Additionally, the architecture found in Constantinople goes to Rome. The Greeks never developed the arch without which the domed edifices characteristic of Byzantine churches could not have been built. That was a rare Roman innovation. Byzantium was the Eastern Roman Empire after all, despite being dominated by Greeks.



There is no "Turkish"  in origin-----Constantinople precedes
"turkey"------ConstantinopLIANS  did eat.-------the dome precedes
rome--------as do arches-----all the way back to-----uhm---that city---   back there ----with the damned volcano ------DA GREEKS DID 
IT FIRST ----oooooo     after they stole it from the Egyptians.    Domes is really old------but that really robust use of arches  (???)
    ----well,   i   is not sure---------however the romans came upon 
them----they certainly got ATTACHED to them------they DOMED---and  DOMED and  domed---------till their doom.    I think that shish kebob-----by that I mean meat on swords------goes back to
the  mongols up in the hills.            everyone all over the Mediterranean  ate chick peas---------but FRYING them-----I think is-------kinda african


----------



## Sally (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> 
> You hate Turkiye so much, because you are afraid of Turks so much. But the fears provides no benefit. My advice, you have to stop Turkiye in a way as soon as possible, because we gain more power each passing day and when we gain enough power, there wont be a country called "Israel".
> 
> ...




What are you talking about?  You claimed when you first appeared here that you were Russian,  not Turkish.  Maybe you snagged some Turkish guy so through him you now consider yourself Turkish, but  perhaps you can still teach us a few simple Russian expressions from the Muslim country you come from in the old U.S.S.R.  By the way, nobody here is afraid of the Turks.  Instead you as a Muslim Russian poster are quite entertaining so you actually give us a laugh. What many of the other posters feel bad about is that Turkey is sliding down into just another Islamist country where those of other religions have to watch their backs, such as the Armenians and Jews living there.  Ataturk would be rolling over in his grave if he knew what was happening in his beloved country.  Meanwhile, imagine what Mineva is being taught at the Friday sermons at the mosque -- evil Zionist this and evil Zionist that.  Howdver, just as long as the mosque goers don't take these sermons too much to heart that they start feeling they have to emulate the Boston marathon bombers from the Muslim area of Mother Russia.

Praise for Hitler rises in Turkey

*http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/4735/turkey-antisemitic*

Turkey The Great Muslim Democracy


----------



## Sally (Nov 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> ...





Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> ...



No questions, Kondor.  I'm just laughing.  She sounds like she could be a relative of Dracula (Vlad the Impaler).


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Time to do what America does best, and engineer a coup in Turkey, by their Army - before it completes its downward slide and becomes an Islamist shit-hole?


----------



## Sally (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



I have started looking  at the labels also.  I noticed that Honduras is making clothes so maybe that is the way to go.  However, Mineva leaves out a lot of news in which we might be interested other than such things as stolen cars since cars are stolen all over the world.  Look  at the last article.  I wonder if that is Mineva herself in her Avatar.  Looks like that would be a no no in Islam.


CHP files motion against Turkish education minister - POLITICS

Turkish court suspends energy project hours after trees wiped out - RIGHTS

Teen tortured buried alive by girlfriend s family in Turkey - CRIME

Drilling activities continue at problematic 3rd airport site - BUSINESS

Turkey s top religious body says exposing privacy with online photos improper in Islam - RELIGION


----------



## Meathead (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, a lot of the food is actually Turkish in origin which was adopted by the Greeks during Turkish occupation. Additionally, the architecture found in Constantinople goes to Rome. The Greeks never developed the arch without which the domed edifices characteristic of Byzantine churches could not have been built. That was a rare Roman innovation. Byzantium was the Eastern Roman Empire after all, despite being dominated by Greeks.
> ...


I grew up in Athens, Greece. The easiest way to distinguish the architecture between the buildings among the ruins  is the arch. Like the Parthenon, none of the buildings from that age are arched or domed. Hadrian's Arch and the other Roman-period structures are clear. The Romans developed the arch although the concept had been around before but put to little use.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Meathead said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





Meathead said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




yes----so true------put to little use-----but already invented ------it was the romans who went ARCH crazy-----and the DOME----got
like  THE THING  in the Byzant.      Mankind had miniskirts thousands of years ago----but I did not wear them until the 1960s


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Turkiye scares zionists and zionist lowers incredible. I will continue to share news.
> ...




Sally----you will now be AFFLICTED with ----my exalted opinion-----    Turks got a problem------in fact,   muslims have a problem----
for some reason ----they are taught that they have THE MOST 
GLORIOUS HISTORY----because of ----ISLAAAAAAM------they cannot recover


----------



## Mineva (Nov 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> Meanwhile, imagine what Mineva is being taught at the Friday sermons at the mosque -- evil Zionist this and evil Zionist that.  Howdver, just as long as the mosque goers don't take these sermons too much to heart that they start feeling they have to emulate the Boston marathon bombers from the Muslim area of Mother Russia.



Women dont go mosques in friday sermons. Also I have never heard from an Imam anything about Zionism or Jews, never in my life. Only thing I remember about the Imams is they always start their speech with "Allah orders justice, goodness and to be fine with your relatives. He prohibits disgraceful things, evil things and extremism." (16:90). Boston bombing hoax is for stupid people. Its a fact that CIA and these guys have a kind of relationship with each other. I also quite suspicious about MI6. You know these things are written as  "CIA" and "MI6" but its pronounced as "MOSSAD".


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, imagine what Mineva is being taught at the Friday sermons at the mosque -- evil Zionist this and evil Zionist that.  Howdver, just as long as the mosque goers don't take these sermons too much to heart that they start feeling they have to emulate the Boston marathon bombers from the Muslim area of Mother Russia.
> ...




I have been in mosques-----my own husband was born in a shariah shit hole-------      What does   "women don't go mosques in Friday sermons"  mean?  -----I went to a mosque----on a Friday----there was a  Friday sermon    KHUTBAH JUMAAT-----your discussion of your putative singular personal experience is
meaningless


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ... Women dont go mosques in friday sermons. Also I have never heard from an Imam anything about Zionism or Jews, never in my life. Only thing I remember about the Imams is they always start their speech with "Allah orders justice, goodness and to be fine with your relatives. He prohibits disgraceful things, evil things and extremism." (16:90). Boston bombing hoax is for stupid people. Its a fact that CIA and these guys have a kind of relationship with each other. I also quite suspicious about MI6. You know these things are written as  "CIA" and "MI6" but its pronounced as "MOSSAD".


Is there a psychiatrist in the house?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 24, 2014)

* Turkish office design company *ANT YAPI *has invested 3.3 Billion $ for Russia and Ukraine in last 18 months.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ... Women dont go mosques in friday sermons. Also I have never heard from an Imam anything about Zionism or Jews, never in my life. Only thing I remember about the Imams is they always start their speech with "Allah orders justice, goodness and to be fine with your relatives. He prohibits disgraceful things, evil things and extremism." (16:90). Boston bombing hoax is for stupid people. Its a fact that CIA and these guys have a kind of relationship with each other. I also quite suspicious about MI6. You know these things are written as  "CIA" and "MI6" but its pronounced as "MOSSAD".
> ...



She is not crazy----she is just repeating the filth she hears in the
mosques----but her English is very poor-----so her stuff suffers from  two  serious  handicaps.      That stuff about the "sweet Imams"  say is not an indication of insanity----she is simply lying.
Liars are not  INSANE------they are simply --no damn good


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish office design company *ANT YAPI *has invested 3.3 Billion $ for Russia and Ukraine in last 18 months.



What does that mean?      "for Russia and Ukraine"       -----some company in Turkey is doing business with Russia and Ukraine?
  SO?????


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You don't have the first fucking clue about Turkey.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Time to do what America does best, and engineer a coup in Turkey, by their Army - before it completes its downward slide and becomes an Islamist shit-hole?


It can't happen soon enough for me.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



you have nothing to say,  Syn------the entire content of your comment is   "FUCK"  ------an excellent clue to your character
and your "intellect"


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I don't waste a lot of time on ignorant people, if that's what you mean.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




no----I did not comment on how you spend your time----I commented on your utterly worthless post.   Its entire
content was   "FUCK"  ---------


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



Well, that's your take, Rosie, not mine...

I've got him-her-it pegged as crazy-as-a-shithouse-bug... then again, most of those Islamists are bat-shit crazy, anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What's your fucking point?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


This Mineva does seem to be an Erdogan fan, wanting Turkey to become a theocracy.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I have no points that fuck


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes----Mineva does seem to support that  "person"   erdogan.  
 ----in the context of the times-----no one should be surprised that
there is a  BRING BACK THE CALIPHATE nut in Turkey-----the caliphate campaign has been ongoing now for decades-----not that it ever died-----but Osama brought it BACK TO A LIVING AND BREATHING MONSTROSITY--------baathism was the
portent of the filth---------a fascinating subject for a dissertation----
  ----FROM BAATHISM TO BAGHDADDY


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> I have no points that fuck


I'm short with posters like Meathead because he consistently says dumbass things.  Like "Turkey is a shithole".

In fact, Turkey is a beautiful country, still very pristine, with the vast majority of land devoted to farming.  It's beautiful in the northeast mountains of Erzurum, it's beautiful on the Black Sea in Sinop, and in the Diyarbakir countryside.


----------



## Sally (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish office design company *ANT YAPI *has invested 3.3 Billion $ for Russia and Ukraine in last 18 months.
> ...




Let our Little Tovarich concentrate on the Ukraine and Russia.  With a billion Chinese and over 800 million Indians, I am sure that Israel will be having plenty of business in the future.  I doubt the Chinese and Indians will turn down the great medical and technological innovations coming out of Israel.

Culture business cement Israel-China relationship The Times of Israel

Under Modi Israel and India forge deeper business ties Reuters


----------



## Mineva (Nov 25, 2014)

*** Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie couple is the new advertising face of *Turkish Airlines.*


----------



## Mineva (Nov 25, 2014)

*** USA Vice President Joe Biden have paid *624.000 $* for 2 days in Istanbul.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no points that fuck
> ...



I have no doubt that  Turkey is BEAUTIFUL LAND-----so is Siberia.      My impression is that there are people commenting on
the filth of the current political climate in that developing shariah shit hole.       There are many lands in the world BEAUTIFUL---that  have been sullied by the stench of  totalitarian fascist ideologies


----------



## Mineva (Nov 25, 2014)

* Turkish* Koc Holding* chairman; We will buy all major electronic companies in Asian Muslim countries in a few years, we made an agreement with some of them but we have time to announce it."


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish* Koc Holding* chairman; We will buy all major electronic companies in Asian Muslim countries in a few years, we made an agreement with some of them but we have time to announce it."




oh goody-----another platform for hatred and blood shed between
turks and arabs------will keep the minds of the scimitar swinging
dogs and pigs off-----"other"  projects of meccaist filth


----------



## Meathead (Nov 25, 2014)

I've got a couple of thousand bucks that ain't doing nothing. I could buy all the major electronic companies in the Asian Muslim world and probably also Africa too.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 25, 2014)

Meathead said:


> I've got a couple of thousand bucks that ain't doing nothing. I could buy all the major electronic companies in the Asian Muslim world and probably also Africa too.




not a good idea-----you might get stuck with the workers


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 25, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Turkey is Sunni.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 25, 2014)

[QUOTE="Synthaholic, post:

I have no doubt that  Turkey is BEAUTIFUL LAND-----so is Siberia.      My impression is that there are people commenting on
the filth of the current political climate in that developing shariah shit hole.       There are many lands in the world BEAUTIFUL---that  have been sullied by the stench of  totalitarian fascist ideologies[/QUOTE]

Turkey is Sunni.[/QUOTE]

What does the fact that Turkey is largely sunni have to do with
the vile filth of shariah?   ------sunnis do shariah ------as do Shiites---some minor differences but both  are vile


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 25, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> [QUOTE="Synthaholic, post:
> 
> I have no doubt that  Turkey is BEAUTIFUL LAND-----so is Siberia.      My impression is that there are people commenting on
> the filth of the current political climate in that developing shariah shit hole.       There are many lands in the world BEAUTIFUL---that  have been sullied by the stench of  totalitarian fascist ideologies



Turkey is Sunni.[/QUOTE]

What does the fact that Turkey is largely sunni have to do with
the vile filth of shariah?   ------sunnis do shariah ------as do Shiites---some minor differences but both  are vile[/QUOTE]
Oh, sorry.  Thought you were calling them Shiite.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Synthaholic, post:
> ...



What does the fact that Turkey is largely sunni have to do with
the vile filth of shariah?   ------sunnis do shariah ------as do Shiites---some minor differences but both  are vile[/QUOTE]
Oh, sorry.  Thought you were calling them Shiite.[/QUOTE]


OH----yes,    I can see how you might have thought so.


----------



## Sally (Nov 25, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish* Koc Holding* chairman; We will buy all major electronic companies in Asian Muslim countries in a few years, we made an agreement with some of them but we have time to announce it."
> ...



Come on.  We have to have a little more Turkish news than the Little Tovarich is giving us.


irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish* Koc Holding* chairman; We will buy all major electronic companies in Asian Muslim countries in a few years, we made an agreement with some of them but we have time to announce it."
> ...



Our Little Toverich doesn't give us too much news for Turkey when there is much more going on.


IMF urges structural reforms for Turkish economy - ECONOMICS

No progress in last six years keeps Turkey in middle-income trap says TOBB boss - ECONOMICS

65 percent of Turkey s tourism facilities need to be renewed - TOURISM

Editors of Turkish dailies Star and Ak am removed - LOCAL

Turkey gives license to plunder for shopping malls and residential complexes - GREEN


----------



## Mineva (Nov 26, 2014)

* Turkish girl who have been attacked and seriously injured by Serbian attackers in Germany, died 11 days after being in intensive care. 

* Turkish police caught the attacker who had stabbed and killed a Serbian in Turkiye.

* Sporting events between Turk and Serbian teams have been delayed due to security reasons after the high tensions in the last days.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 26, 2014)

serbs and turks killing each other????   what else is new?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish girl who have been attacked and seriously injured by Serbian attackers in Germany, died 11 days after being in intensive care.
> 
> * Turkish police caught the attacker who had stabbed and killed a Serbian in Turkiye.
> 
> * Sporting events between Turk and Serbian teams have been delayed due to security reasons after the high tensions in the last days.


Given the Turks long-standing oppression of Serbs... and Greeks... and Thracians... and Armenians... and Lebanese... and on and on and on and on and on.

Seems like the Turks are still paying a high price for centuries of conquest, arrogant occupation, imperialism and degeneracy.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkish girl who have been attacked and seriously injured by Serbian attackers in Germany, died 11 days after being in intensive care.
> ...



you must have forgotten------that stuff never happened----
Just ask  "mineva"


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 26, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


Our colleague's opinion in such matters is about as reliable as that of a condemned man on the subject of capital punishment.


----------



## Sally (Nov 26, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> serbs and turks killing each other????   what else is new?



It sounds like Mineva would have been perfect covering the homicide news for Tass or Pravda.  The important news she leaves out.

*Turkey bans reporting on corruption investigation of ex-ministers*

*Turkey bans reporting on corruption investigation of ex-ministers*


----------



## Mineva (Nov 27, 2014)

* Turkish *Anatolia Industry Holding* buys %40 of British *Migros* supermarket chains for 1.9 Billion $.


----------



## Sally (Nov 27, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish *Anatolia Industry Holding* buys %40 of British *Migros* supermarket chains for 1.9 Billion $.



*Opposition slams stalling of debate over state enterprise activities*
*
http://www.todayszaman.com/business_opposition-slams-stalling-of-debate-over-sta

Half of all Turkish businesspeople believe corruption will continue, but don’t see it as top problem

Half of all Turkish businesspeople believe corruption will continue but don t see it as top problem - BUSINESS*


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 27, 2014)

I never heard of MIGROS SUPERMARKET CHAIN-----anyone?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 28, 2014)

*** Turkiye's first *Space Systems Integration and Testing Center* have been established.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 28, 2014)

*** *Turkiye wants Israel to prove that 3 Israeli youths were murdered by Hamas.* 


(Its not so far away that Turkiye will destroy Israel for ever.)


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** *Turkiye wants Israel to prove that 3 Israeli youths were murdered by Hamas.*
> 
> 
> (Its not so far away that Turkiye will destroy Israel for ever.)


*With Turkey's stature as a moral arbitrator, I don't see how Israel could possibly refuse.*

(...with a fraction of the population, my money's still on Israel)


----------



## Mineva (Nov 28, 2014)

* *G20 Doping:* Turkiye is the *Leader of the G20 countries* for 1 year. Meetings in electric, transportation and food safety will be at the forefront, many international issues will be coordinated .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** *Turkiye wants Israel to prove that 3 Israeli youths were murdered by Hamas.*
> 
> 
> (Its not so far away that Turkiye will destroy Israel for ever.)



Does anyone have any question about this poster's ultimate agenda?

================================

Oh, and, by the way, Minnie...

Should you try to destroy Israel...

This is what Ankara will look like, seen from the border region of northern Israel...







Courtesy of the Israelis,themselves...

They won't fire first...

But they'll sure-as-hell fire last...

And, if you attack our ally and friend...

And if our ally and friend doesn't do it...

We will...

We would rather keep Turkey as a friend, but you have far more to fear from us, than we do from you...

I suggest that you think that one over very, very carefully, before going down that path...

Assuming that you are capable of rational thought, in that tiny little Jihadi-wannabe mind of yours, that is...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** *Turkiye wants Israel to prove that 3 Israeli youths were murdered by Hamas.*
> 
> 
> (Its not so far away that Turkiye will destroy Israel for ever.)



    did you have a good orgasm   Mineva?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 28, 2014)

*** Vatikan puppet Parrot is in Turkiye. Turkish head of religious affairs* Mehmet Gormez* gives humanity lesson to Parrot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Vatikan puppet Parrot is in Turkiye. Turkish head of religious affairs* Mehmet Gormez* gives humanity lesson to Parrot.


And here, revealed for all the world to see and to spit upon, the religious intolerance of the Muslim mind: sub-species, Turkish Muslim Extremist.

Pope Francis, a Vatican puppet? Given his wide-ranging reform agenda and pronouncements in the first year of his term in office, somehow, it seems likely that you have no frigging idea what you're talking about, in connection with Francis.

Not surprising, given that you so far demonstrated very little mastery of anything, during your short stay with us.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Vatikan puppet Parrot is in Turkiye. Turkish head of religious affairs* Mehmet Gormez* gives humanity lesson to Parrot.



what is "vatikan puppet  Parrot"       the person in dire need of lessons is
the illiterate  Mineva-------gee----I understand that English is
a difficult language but why try to post in a language you do not
know,   mineva?       who is thie Mehmet Gormez?   why is he trying to
talk to a parrot?     is he trying to teach the bird brain to sing song
the idiot Koran?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Vatikan puppet Parrot is in Turkiye. Turkish head of religious affairs* Mehmet Gormez* gives humanity lesson to Parrot.


^^^ Ignorant


----------



## Sally (Nov 28, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** Vatikan puppet Parrot is in Turkiye. Turkish head of religious affairs* Mehmet Gormez* gives humanity lesson to Parrot.
> ...



What I don't understand is why she first appeared here she said she was Russian.  One would think that the way she sticks up for the Islamists in Turkey she would just have said she was Turkish and supports the current government..


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



I can understand why a turk would prefer to HIDE the fact that she is a
is a turk


----------



## Sally (Nov 28, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't think that is the reason.  We have a real Turk posting here who is on the opposite side of the fence as our little Tovarich is when it comes to the current government of Turkey.  He knows that Turkey would be much better off without Erdogan and his gang.  Maybe she realizes that the Boston marathon bombers were from her part of the world, and she might think we would believe she knows them personally.  For all we know, she actually does.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Erdogan does have plenty of Turkish support----from the psychotic
part of town.   -----the situation is kinda like   Iran in the  1970s----
the sane Iranians hated the AYATOILETS----but they got voted
in ---------when insanity and illiteracy became the criteria for the right to vote


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 29, 2014)

Sally said:


> *We have a real Turk posting here* who is on the opposite side of the fence as our little Tovarich is when it comes to the current government of Turkey.



Who is our 'real Turk'?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

*** Financial Times; Turkish economy growing rapidly despite all negativities in the region.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

*** Turkish hero grabbed the 3 years old child falling from the 7th floor before hits the ground.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

*** German white goods company *BHS *invests 200 million Euro more in Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

* According to the new law, cars older than 5 years is forbidden to be taxi.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

*** Turkish baby food and prepared food products company *ETI *opens a new factory in Romania.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

*** Turkish biscuit company* ULKER* buys Belgian company Godiva.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 29, 2014)

** Denmark thanks Turkish person;* Turkish person who saves Danish woman and her baby from the knife attacker is awarded by Copenhagen police department.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 29, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > *We have a real Turk posting here* who is on the opposite side of the fence as our little Tovarich is when it comes to the current government of Turkey.
> ...



real turks are those who scream  ALLAHUAKBAAARRRRR  as they
slash infants to death.   --------Long ago----I attended the death bed of
an elderly Armenian  woman who,  as a child,   watched real turks cutting
her parents and all her sibs apart.    It might interest you to know that real
turks despise arabs-------I am waiting for that situation to rise to the surface


----------



## Sally (Nov 29, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > *We have a real Turk posting here* who is on the opposite side of the fence as our little Tovarich is when it comes to the current government of Turkey.
> ...



Am I wrong in thinking that you are the real Turk here (an Ataturk-type of Turk)?  You certainly sound like someone who has actual roots in Turkey than our Miss Tovarich, who originally claimed she was from Russia.  There are two Armenian brothers who own a local sub shop near me.  There family comes from Turkey, and the older brother went to a wedding of one of their relatives there this summer.  He said that it was very dangerous for the Armenians in Turkey now.  Years ago the other brother told me that the family was forced to take a Turkish last name and drop their Armenian surname.  This probably happened right after the Armenian Genocide.  The family still speaks Turkish to each other here in America, and the young son helping out said that he went to an Armenian school, but learned how to speak Turkish by listening to the relatives.


----------



## Sally (Nov 29, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Financial Times; Turkish economy growing rapidly despite all negativities in the region.




Saturday,November 29 2014

*Turkey’s Bank Asya closes 80 branches, cuts workforce by 1,708*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkeys-bank-asya-closes-80-branches-cuts-workf


----------



## Mineva (Nov 30, 2014)

Sally said:


> Saturday,November 29 2014
> 
> *Turkey’s Bank Asya closes 80 branches, cuts workforce by 1,708*
> 
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkeys-bank-asya-closes-80-branches-cuts-workf




Nice you follow us, Bank Asya is belong to CIA agent Gulen and we forced them to bankrupt. All the similar quality formations will share the same fate. They are doomed to extinction.

You follow us but you are incredible ignorant, zero knowledge but so much idea, this is so dangerous.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2014)

When the Turks admit to Armenian genocide, that would be news putting Turkey in a more favorable light. 

What Mineva posts is fluff.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday,November 29 2014
> ...


Far less dangerous than your poor command of the English language, that much is certain.


----------



## Sally (Nov 30, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be nice if she would give us from a legitimate source about the CIA and this bank?  Since the Little Tovarich is obsessed with Turkey, perhaps she has some pull and can find jobs for all these laid-off workers even though Turkey has a high unemployment rate.

As for her English, I wouldn't be surprised if all those coming from the Muslim area of Mother Russia speak and write the same type of English as she does.  Say, maybe she was acquainted with the Boston Marathon bombers.  One never knows.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2014)

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...





Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


I think this is what you're looking for:

Istanbul Journal Natasha Syndrome Brings On a Fever in Turkey - New York Times


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


If Mineva is indeed Russian or European, then you should congratulate her for going from turning tricks before she got worn out. Either way, you should call her "Natasha".


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



Sally-----make that      ZionistControlledCIA---------there is an Islamic custom----
just name anything that one wants to defeat, or steal or murder-----
               "ZIONIST"    (or jewish)


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> real turks are those who scream  ALLAHUAKBAAARRRRR  as they
> slash infants to death.


Wow.  That's really ignorant.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2014)

Sally said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


No, I'm not Turkish.  But I've made 3 trips there and became fascinated with the country and it's history so I really began to study the country, and Ataturk, who was an incredible man.

I still read Turkish news almost every day.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2014)

*Turkey blocks Today’s Zaman editor’s Twitter accounts*

Twitter has blocked access in Turkey to two accounts belonging to Today's Zaman managing editor Celil Sağır, after a Turkish court ruled the accounts' content allegedly "tarnished the reputation" of government officials, the latest in a government crackdown on Twitter accounts who are critical of the government.

Sağır, who was the target of a criminal complaint in September by Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, his son Bilal and daughter Sümeyye, as well as the president's adviser Mustafa Varank, defied the court ruling and vowed not to remain silent in the face of growing government pressure. Followed by nearly 55,000 users, Sağır had been an influential and outspoken voice, highlighting the government's wrongdoings in a mostly sarcastic fashion. *That, it seems, enraged government officials, who are known to have a history of intolerance.*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 1, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> *Turkey blocks Today’s Zaman editor’s Twitter accounts*
> 
> Twitter has blocked access in Turkey to two accounts belonging to Today's Zaman managing editor Celil Sağır, after a Turkish court ruled the accounts' content allegedly "tarnished the reputation" of government officials, the latest in a government crackdown on Twitter accounts who are critical of the government.
> 
> Sağır, who was the target of a criminal complaint in September by Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, his son Bilal and daughter Sümeyye, as well as the president's adviser Mustafa Varank, defied the court ruling and vowed not to remain silent in the face of growing government pressure. Followed by nearly 55,000 users, Sağır had been an influential and outspoken voice, highlighting the government's wrongdoings in a mostly sarcastic fashion. *That, it seems, enraged government officials, who are known to have a history of intolerance.*



what else is new???-----Turkey is simply going Islamic.     In Islamic law the RULER---
is  "Allah's"  representative on earth and one of muhummad's pals----
a negative comment about them is  BLASPHEMY------a capital crime


----------



## Mineva (Dec 2, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> *Turkey blocks Today’s Zaman editor’s Twitter accounts*
> 
> Twitter has blocked access in Turkey to two accounts belonging to Today's Zaman managing editor Celil Sağır, after a Turkish court ruled the accounts' content allegedly "tarnished the reputation" of government officials, the latest in a government crackdown on Twitter accounts who are critical of the government.
> 
> Sağır, who was the target of a criminal complaint in September by Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, his son Bilal and daughter Sümeyye, as well as the president's adviser Mustafa Varank, defied the court ruling and vowed not to remain silent in the face of growing government pressure. Followed by nearly 55,000 users, Sağır had been an influential and outspoken voice, highlighting the government's wrongdoings in a mostly sarcastic fashion. *That, it seems, enraged government officials, who are known to have a history of intolerance.*



The freedom of social networks is not for provocateurs. You are not allowed to use social networks to disturb social peace. If you are really such interested with "freedom" , research about the banned books in Usa in last years. Dont put your nose in other people's affairs, you are not the police of the World and you will learn that.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 2, 2014)

*** 10 million new tablet PCs will be distributed to all students in the entire Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 2, 2014)

*** Turkish judge *Isil Karakas* have been elected for European Court of Human Rights management.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 2, 2014)

*** Turkish photographer* Mert Alas* is the new favorite of American jetset. His last hunt was Madonna.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Turkey blocks Today’s Zaman editor’s Twitter accounts*
> ...




nice little fascist rant there ---mineva dear--------good for you---for representing the filth you so love.     Many years ago
I saw an interview on TV-----of a lovely lady----one who
seems to be something like you.    It was a lady in Iran---
spoke English well.    She was veiled to the eyelashes in
black and explained why  killing Salman Rushdie was a
TERRIFIC IDEA-----Her logic was like yours------she said
(approx.)    "the most important concept is  TRUTH-------
thus it is LOGICAL  that a person who lies about the
ONE AND ONLY ABSOLUTE TRUTH--to wit 
  *) THE KORAN (* ----should be executed


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 2, 2014)

Mineva said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Turkey blocks Today’s Zaman editor’s Twitter accounts*
> ...


The Islamist Erdogan cannot stand up to public scrutiny of his actions, so he silences his critics, like some tin pot dictator.

The Turkish people deserve better.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 3, 2014)

** Gambiya wants Turkish investors. *Gambiya President said Gambiya people loves Turks so much and they are ready to give lands for free to build Turkish Hotels.


----------



## Sally (Dec 3, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ** Gambiya wants Turkish investors. *Gambiya President said Gambiya people loves Turks so much and they are ready to give lands for free to build Turkish Hotels.



All undeveloped countries look for investors.  Meanwhile, there is plenty of other news about Turkey, such as:


Turkey biggest loser in global corruption ranking survey shows

Turkish growth sensitive to potential US rate hikes says Moody s analyst - FINANCE

Turkey Peru free trade talks end without deal - BUSINESS


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2014)

turkey is----right now---swirling down the toilet to the cesspit of
SHARIAH SHIT


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

** *USA buys *175.000* Tofas Fiat cars from Turkiye, worth of *3.2 Billion $*.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

From President Putin to President Erdogan; *"You are effective on Syrian insurgents and we are effective on Assad, we can arrange a meeting between these two sides."*

The answer of President Erdogan; *"This is impossible anymore."*


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* European Union is disturbed by* Russia - Turkiye power line agreement.* EU commission chief said that they dont accept the Russia's blackmail for EU and Russian energy should pass through Bulgaria and not Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

** Ottoman Turkish language* will be compulsory lessons in all schools.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

** The order envelope* application has been removed.* Political elections* will be held with an electronic device anymore, developed by *HAVELSAN*.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* Turkish company *TORUNOG* produces *%80* of pots and pans needs of Europe.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* Turkish* EDEL GROUP* buys a street, all the shops and buildings on the street completely in city Den Bosch/Netherland.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

*** Turkish person *Mithat Rende* has been elected as the *Head of OECD Executive Committee.*


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* Turkish Finance Minister; *"There is an incredible flow of funds to Turkiye. We will be one of Top 10 the World's largest economies in 9 years."*


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

** Turkish Ministry of Economy*; there will be some innovations on electronics taxation system and will be* higher taxes* on the *import* mobile phones.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* The grizzly bear which fell into wild boar trap, rescued by *Turkish Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation Center. *


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

*** Turkish Prime Minister in Greece. *Davutoglu said "We have held a useful meeting with Greeks."*

** *Turkish Prime Minister's *warnings* from Greece to The Greek Cypriot side; *Wake up from the dreams*. We wont allow any unilateral dominance in the Eastern Mediterranean.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

** Turkish MT Information Technology Company;* which was decided to establish and established in 20 minutes with 75 million $ investment, developed electronic taxation system for zero tax loses, that no country have in the World.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

*** World's second largest *glass terrace* after Grand Canyon Glass Bridge, will be build in city Usak.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

** *Turkish Finance Minister; We spend *%23* *of taxes for* *education* of Turkish youth.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* The person who have tried to meet with Turkish President and have been caught with a gun near of Presidential Palace, found dead in his car.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

* According to new law,* college and university costs* of the children of* poor families* will be* fully* funded by the state.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 8, 2014)

*** Russian gas company Gazprom;* "European countries need to deal with Turkiye about the gas flow. The gas valve of Russia is in the hands of Turks anymore." *


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish company *TORUNOG* produces *%80* of pots and pans needs of Europe.


e

for those interested in decency-----Turkey produces lots of house-hold objects and also ----some clothing----like underwear etc and shirts   ----------for the sake of decency----boycott the developing
shariah shit hole-----     I never buy Items from Turkey anymore-----also --Indonesia and Pakistan.

More should be published on the present and historic filth of the
turks-----right now it is a favorite refuge for criminals


----------



## Sally (Dec 8, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Russian gas company Gazprom;* "European countries need to deal with Turkiye about the gas flow. The gas valve of Russia is in the hands of Turks anymore." *




*Turkey: Ottoman language classes compulsory whether 'people want it or not', says Erdogan*
Turkey Ottoman language classes compulsory whether people want it or not says Erdogan?

*Anger at plans to boost religious teaching in Turkey*
BBC News - Anger at plans to boost religious teaching in Turkey?

*European court condemns Turkey for discriminating against Alevis*
European court condemns Turkey for discriminating against Alevis Reuters

*Turkey's AKP aimed to create rich class close to itself after 2007, prominent scholar says*
Turkey s AKP aimed to create rich class close to itself after 2007 prominent scholar says - ECONOMICS


----------



## Mineva (Dec 10, 2014)

** * Europe begs Turkiye to not to be business partner with Russia.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 10, 2014)

*** from Turkish Minister of Foreign Affairs to European countries ; "*Dont expect* us to be *altruistic* in this issue."


----------



## Mineva (Dec 10, 2014)

*** Turkiye makes new trade agreements with Lithuania worth of 1 Billion $.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 10, 2014)

This thread is worse than watching the pre-dawn _Farm Report_ out in the sticks on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Sally (Dec 10, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkiye makes new trade agreements with Lithuania worth of 1 Billion $.



Lots more going on in Turkey about which Mineva seems unaware.


Turkish opposition slams government during budget talks - POLITICS

Turkish opposition slams government during budget talks - POLITICS

Workers occupy Turkish coal plant s entrance block road to oppose privatization - LABOR

EP rapporteur urges democratic reforms in first visit to Turkey - DIPLOMACY

Government s practices create debris of rights violations in Turkey - RIGHTS


----------



## Sally (Dec 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> This thread is worse than watching the pre-dawn _Farm Report_ out in the sticks on a cold winter's day.



You're absolutely right.  Since Mineva announced that she was Russian when she first appeared on this forum, perhaps she would enjoy hearing the Red Army singing.  I don't know though if Muslim Russians enjoy singing.  Surely she would enjoy the man singing  the old Gypsy song Ochi Chyornye (Dark Eyes).

Russian Army Choir HD - YouTube


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** from Turkish Minister of Foreign Affairs to European countries ; "*Dont expect* us to be *altruistic* in this issue."



Good point---the less in the realm of decency   ANYONE expects from Turkey-----the better off he will be.     Decent turks are being railroaded into the stench of shariah


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mineva said:


> ** * Europe begs Turkiye to not to be business partner with Russia.


Actually, Erdogan should go right ahead and _become_ a business partner with Russia...

_Especially_ after this week's catastrophe with the Russian rouble...

Backed the wrong horse _again_, did you?







Losers.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ** * Europe begs Turkiye to not to be business partner with Russia.
> ...



sheeesh kondor----It did not even occur to me----somehow---
   gee------I am a little surprised at myself----somehow-----
   I now feel a lot better than I did-----before I read your
   post-----it's like   HOLIDAY CHEER-----certainly beats even
   heavily spiked eggnog


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish Prime Minister in Greece. *Davutoglu said "We have held a useful meeting with Greeks."*
> 
> ** *Turkish Prime Minister's *warnings* from Greece to The Greek Cypriot side; *Wake up from the dreams*. We wont allow any unilateral dominance in the Eastern Mediterranean.




"useful meeting"       in the Turkish lexicon -----tends to mean---"we clubbed them and then slit their throats."    I certainly hope that none of the greeks ended up dead this time.   
Cyprus is a greek country since antiquity-----it has been
 OCCUPIED  by  murdering Ottoman jihadist pigs for about the past 400 years----time for the pigs to leave


----------



## Mineva (Dec 22, 2014)

*** Russian President Putin; If* Europe wants to buy gas*, then they *have to* apply for Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 22, 2014)

*** *Boron nitride windings* developed by Turkish doctors, provides* more than 50%* rapid recovery of the fractures.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 22, 2014)

*** Turkiye's* first chip factory* will be opened in January. Together Turkiye, the number of countries that have this high technology will increase to *5*.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 22, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkiye's* first chip factory* will be opened in January. Together Turkiye, the number of countries that have this high technology will increase to *5*.


Chocolate or potato? Regardless, congratulations on this watershed of Turkish technology.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Russian President Putin; If* Europe wants to buy gas*, then they *have to* apply for Turkiye.



ok    so?    BOTH Putin and Erdogan conduct themselves like two bit thugs--------most people already knew that.     In fact thuggery is characteristic of many Russians and Turks.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 22, 2014)

*** According to *TIME* magazine, Turkish photojournalist *Bulent Kilic* is the most successful of *2014*.


----------



## Sally (Dec 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** Turkiye's* first chip factory* will be opened in January. Together Turkiye, the number of countries that have this high technology will increase to *5*.
> ...



So much more about Turkey on the Internet than Mineva is willing to tell us.


Bild Turkey s Syria border porous guards are ISIL sympathizers?

Turkish institutions always part of sultan s state says top economist - ECONOMICS

The news media crackdown in Turkey threatens democracy - The Washington Post

Turkish lira hits new record low on emerging market jitters - The West Australian?

Turkey And The Islamic State - OpEd - Eurasia Review

 Turkey needs to walk the talk against ineffective irrigation methods 

Turkey s top cleric under fire for luxury Mercedes i24news - See beyond

*Turkey and the EU The Kodak-Moment Middle East Forum*

*Turkey Improves Education Middle East Forum*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 22, 2014)

Sally----have some compassion-----we are both retired people with time on our hands  (sorry----if I said too much)   Mineva seems-----to be-----by virtue of her selfie------a fairly young person------who has to make a living----she is doing the best she can


----------



## Mineva (Dec 23, 2014)

** *One Chechen, one Russian and one Turkish persons, the suspects of assassination of Uzbek Abdullah Bukhari, been caught by special forces in three different cities.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 23, 2014)

* Turkish mafia and ex-hitman *Sedat Peker*; "AKP government provided the wake up of our big dreams."


----------



## Mineva (Dec 23, 2014)

* CIA and Mossad agent *Gulen* is expected to be deported soon, after wanted by Turkish court on charges of establishing terrorist organization.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 23, 2014)

** High Tech Rail Systems Testing Center *construction to be started within 3 months inshallah.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * CIA and Mossad agent *Gulen* is expected to be deported soon, after wanted by Turkish court on charges of establishing terrorist organization.



For those who do not know----Fethullah Gulen is a semi-sane Turkish muslim who opposes the stink and filth of  Erdogan---
although he is also a definite islamicist---He is called an
AGENT OF THE JOOOOOS in the usual manner of  jihadi
thugs.     Being called an  "an agent of the jooos" in the depraved cesspits of meccaist pigs is supposed to be an insult.    Bottom line is that Erdogan does not like him-----he
has absolutely nothing to do with the CIA----or Mossad----he is actually closer to the filth of  the creed of the rapist pig of
mecca----but is still a target for dog Erdogan


----------



## Mineva (Dec 23, 2014)

** *The World Bank; "We predict Turkiye to *grow economically much more faster* in year *2015*."


----------



## Mineva (Dec 23, 2014)

* Qatari energy company* Nebras* will invest 14 Billion $ in Turkiye.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="Mineva, post: 10401746, ** *The World Bank; "We predict Turkiye to *grow economically much more faster* in year *2015*."
_
 * Even our dogs do not eat haraam.
* Understand me by science, understand me by philosophy and judge me by history._

[/QUOTE]

Mineva has confirmed the fact that dogs are Turkish meccaists.
So true----long ago I attended the death bed of an elderly woman who survived the meccaist dogs in Armenia    1915---
she was still haunted by the brutal dog attack on her siblings and parents -----clubbed and ---slit on the throat.     I am a scientist with a firm grasp of history.   So good to know that
mineva and erdogan eat halal dog food


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2014)

More on Fethullah Gulen----He is an islamicist cleric now living
in  Pennsylvannia.   He is both  "anti ISIS"   and  "anti"---the filthy meccaist dog  Erdogan.    Erdogan wants his head since he is anti Erdogan.     Despite the fact that he is an islamicist pig----
decent americans should object to his extradition to Turkey.  It would be far better to keep him under watch here in the USA---and far more humane than shipping him to the bloody paws of the erdogan dog


----------



## Sally (Dec 23, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> [QUOTE="Mineva, post: 10401746, ** *The World Bank; "We predict Turkiye to *grow economically much more faster* in year *2015*."
> _
> * Even our dogs do not eat haraam.
> * Understand me by science, understand me by philosophy and judge me by history._



Mineva has confirmed the fact that dogs are Turkish meccaists.
So true----long ago I attended the death bed of an elderly woman who survived the meccaist dogs in Armenia    1915---
she was still haunted by the brutal dog attack on her siblings and parents -----clubbed and ---slit on the throat.     I am a scientist with a firm grasp of history.   So good to know that
mineva and erdogan eat halal dog food[/QUOTE]

A couple of years ago there was a story about some Pakistanis eating the flesh of dead bodies in some cemetery over there.  I wonder if Mineva would know if the flesh of dead Muslim bodies is halal or haram.  Speaking of dog food, I used to give my Muslim neighbor's dog pork sparerib bones from time to time.  She loved them and never complained that they were haram.  I guess she wasn't born in Turkey where the dogs would complain.

Bringing up Armenia (and thinking about the over one million innocents who were killed) and taking into consideration that Mineva first claimed that she was Russian, do you remember those  385 hostages who were killed by Chechens, including 186 children, at a school?  Those Russian Muslims can be very brutal.


----------



## Sally (Dec 23, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * CIA and Mossad agent *Gulen* is expected to be deported soon, after wanted by Turkish court on charges of establishing terrorist organization.



This is why you have to laugh at Muslims like Mineva and also those who claimed that it was the Mossad who was behinds the massacre of all those children in Pakistan.  It's like they were last in line when brains were given out.  Does this guy sound like he would be a Mossad or CIA agent?  He sounds exactly like a maniacal Muslim crackpot.

G len Explode yourselves like a bomb against the US - Daily Sabah


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Mineva (Dec 24, 2014)

*** The World most famous lawyers come together to defend* so called "Armenian genocide" lie,* after *they lost the first case* in* European Court of Human Rights in Switzerland*.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 24, 2014)

*** Chocolate factories experiencing hard times in the scarcity of hazelnut production of Turkiye. Almond  is used as an alternative but consumers dont like it.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 24, 2014)

*** One of the World's most successful microsurgery operation is performed by Turkish doctors on a person with "*lymphedema" *disease.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 24, 2014)

* Turkiye will build highway worth of 1.8 billion $ in Iran.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Does any of this happy horseshit we see in this low-budget commercial advertisement thread about Turkey strike anybody else as reminiscent of the old Soviet Economic propaganda?






Even simply as historical footnotes, the propaganda and imagery always struck me as being in the worst possible taste and embarrassingly gauche - the product of small minds, targeted at small minds, a whiplash on the back of The People, and more wishful thinking than reality.

Not to mention being as boring as hell.

Rather like the sleep-inducing drivel we see in this thread about the Erdoganian Caliphate of Turkey.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Does any of this happy horseshit we see in this low-budget commercial advertisement thread about Turkey strike anybody else as reminiscent of the old Soviet Economic propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kondor----you hit the nail on the Head------I remember it well---in fact I have a sense that PUTIN is dredging up the same old idiot habit----no wonder he and the sociopathic erdogan
caliph seem to be  "getting along"


----------



## Sally (Dec 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Does any of this happy horseshit we see in this low-budget commercial advertisement thread about Turkey strike anybody else as reminiscent of the old Soviet Economic propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a great idea.  All those like Mineva should just pass up the marvelous medical and technological innovations coming from the West throughout the years and just depend on what their fellow Muslims have come up with in places like Turkey.  It's great that anyone in any country comes up with something which will help his fellow man, but who do you think will be ahead of the game when it comes to something like this -- Mineva and her group or the other group who are appreciate about what the West has come up with when it comes to such things?


----------



## Mineva (Dec 25, 2014)

* Turkish mafia boss killed in his car.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 25, 2014)

* Turkish drug trafficker killed in his car.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 26, 2014)

* *Turkiye continues to rent millions of acres of lands for farming in African countries*, especially in the countries which is *invaded by colonial terrorist Western countries.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * Turkiye continues to rent millions of acres of lands for farming in African countries, especially in the countries which is invaded by colonial terrorist Western countries.


As opposed to the Balkan and Southeastern European and Middle Eastern and Northern African and Mediterranean-Basin countries there were invaded by colonial terrorist Turkey and held-down with the Turkish jackboot on their throats for centuries.

Turkish Imperialism isn't dead... merely dormant... lovingly and quietly cultivated and awaiting better times... if the region is ever foolish enough to forget that centuries-long nightmare.

You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * Turkiye continues to rent millions of acres of lands for farming in African countries, especially in the countries which is invaded by colonial terrorist Western countries.
> ...



Kondor  ------the "history'"   which is taught in the mosque----and in the schools of meccaist pig countries----has nothing to do with reality


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 26, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


I can't speak to what is taught in their schools and mosques in this narrow context; but I can speak to centuries of Islamo-Turkic war-lust and conquest and intolerance and oppression and imperialism, which The West - in its formerly weakened condition during the period 1300-1600 or so - was obliged to endure, until The West regained and surpassed its old strength and eventually put an end to the degenerate Ottoman empire.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * *Turkiye continues to rent millions of acres of lands for farming in African countries*, especially in the countries which is *invaded by colonial terrorist Western countries.*



which countries   'is invaded'   by   'western countries'   ----when do you think that the shit meccaist pigs of turkey will rape and murder then as the meccaist pigs did----to the Armenians and greeks in the name of   al nabi al kanzeer??


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I can-----I have interacted in a very very candid manner with lots of muslims from lots of different lands-----almost all of them medical school graduates in their own countries---for the past ----more than 45 years.      They are taught that their brutal conquests and brutal rule were ---GLORIOUSLY 
BENEVOLENT  and everyone was utterly overjoyed when ever they showed up. --------I learned that long before I met my husband who was born in a shariah cesspit.    I was even invited to experience the JOY of the mosque and its
weekly   Khutbah jumaat feces fling<<  that's the lesson in
islam and its history and the fact that all which is not muslim is shit.----------more than 45 years ago----muslims were a lot more candid and opened than they are now-----


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2014)

PS   read that which mineva posts-----it writes as though it is a product of a standard muslim public school and mosque education


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I am not sure anyone cared about the OTTOMAN EMPIRE------it kinda self destructed based on its own
corruption-------its holdings were largely  "arab"  lands---
Turks hate arabs and arabs hate turks


----------



## Sally (Dec 26, 2014)

Mineva said:


> * *Turkiye continues to rent millions of acres of lands for farming in African countries*, especially in the countries which is *invaded by colonial terrorist Western countries.*



Wow, renting land when there are other foreign entities actually buying up loads of farmland!!!  Regardless, to me this is more important news.

 Ag-tech could change how the world eats - THonline.com Technology


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * *Turkiye continues to rent millions of acres of lands for farming in African countries*, especially in the countries which is *invaded by colonial terrorist Western countries.*
> ...



Sally---the fact that the turks are trying to stretch their sphere of filth---uhm  I MEAN INFLUENCE ---is very
important ------that sociopathic jerk   ERDOGAN thinks he is going to restablish the   OTTOMAN SHIT HOLE   (eh....I mean   CALIPHATE)


----------



## Mineva (Dec 27, 2014)

** Solar mobile phone chargers* started to be placed on streets in different cities of Turkiye.


----------



## Sally (Dec 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



I find it amusing that Erdogan is whining and doesn't want to be criticized.

*Erdogan tells Europe to stop criticising Turkey*

 Last Updated At: 2014-12-27 8:39 AM




*REUTERS*



*ISTANBUL: *Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan slammed European countries on Friday for criticising deteriorating press freedom in Turkey and said they should instead try to find a solution for what he said was increasing Islamophobia in the continent.

Turkish police earlier this month raided media outlets close to U.S.-based Muslim cleric Fethullah Gulen, whom Erdogan accuses of forming a 'parallel state' to undermine his rule and orchestrating a graft scandal targeting his inner circle.

The European Union, which Turkey has been seeking to join for decades, said the media raids ran counter to European values, a criticism already dismissed by Erdogan. On Friday, the President repeated his discontent, with a visibly harsher tone.

- See more at:

The Himalayan Times Erdogan tells Europe to stop criticising Turkey - Detail News Nepal News Portal


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Erdogan is a victim of islam.    and its  "culture".    There ain't no such thing as  "sticks and stones can break my bones but words can never hurt me"---in Islamic culture.  
It is a culture of the STRONG in control to the point that
no one can so much as ----argue with the big guy. ----all
the weak are stuck with butt kissing respect toward the
strongman.      In Islamic law the ruler is a successor to
muhummad-----a semi divine guy and any comment against him is  BLASPHEMY ---a capital crime.   This ethos extends thruout the  "culture"  even to the playground.    Jews who survived shariah shit holes are
still nervous wrecks and do not so much as utter the word
"Koran"  or  "muslim"   -----it was enough to get their ancestors a scimitar on the throat.   Poor erdogan wants to be  THE BIG GUY---the whole world kissing his butt


----------



## Mineva (Dec 27, 2014)

*** Hungarian Zionist *Soros* hit the wall in Turkiye. Economic operation attempt had cost him to 5 Billion $ loss.


----------



## Sally (Dec 28, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** Hungarian Zionist *Soros* hit the wall in Turkiye. Economic operation attempt had cost him to 5 Billion $ loss.



While the Muslim Jew-hating Mineva is salivating over George Soro's loss, George Soro (even though many of us don't think highly of him) will still be laughing his way to the bank while Mineva is desperately trying to show us how great Turkey is doing as a whole.  Meanwhile, of course, there is other news coming out of Turkey, such as:

*Turkey among the worst performers in dealing with greenhouse gas emissions

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-among-the-worst-performers-in-dealing-wi
*
*Turkey appeals ECHR ruling on compulsory religion classes in schools*

*http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-appeals-echr-ruling-on-compulsory-religi

EU warns Turkey over LGBTI protection
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/eu-warns-turkey-over-lgbti-protection.aspx?page*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 28, 2014)

good precedent------the whole world should learn->>>

when you try to do business with dogs----you get out of it with fleas


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Turkey is quickly swirling down the Islamist flush-toilet.

It's a pity, and few could have seen this coming prior to the advent of Erdogan, but, it now is what it is.

With that in mind...

It is now time to begin making plans to eject Turkey from NATO and to prepare for containment and counteraction operations.


----------



## Mineva (Dec 31, 2014)

*** *Hamas leader Khalid Mashal* has been invented to *Turkiye* as *guest of honor* and met with *Prime Minister Davutoglu*.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mineva said:


> *** *Hamas leader Khalid Mashal* has been invented to *Turkiye* as *guest of honor* and met with *Prime Minister Davutoglu*.



really?    who invented that chunk of shit?------hamas often invents shit---but I wonder who invented that chunk


----------



## Mineva (Jan 3, 2015)

*** Turkish drug baron found dead in a vacant lot.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish drug baron found dead in a vacant lot.




News like Mineva just posted is very common around the world, as well as the increased  drug usage, even in Turkey.

Report reveals drug use in Turkey increased 17-fold in last three years?

Before we go to the other Turkish news on the Internet, let us congratulate the happy couple on the birth of their new baby.  Certainly more enjoyable to read about than a dead drug mogul.

Gosforth teacher who found romance in Turkey has given birth to her first baby - Chronicle Live?

Now to some of the other things about Turkey appearing lately on the Internet.

Turkey s top court debates law that allows arrest with reasonable doubt ?

DO U ERG L - Turkey as we know it?

The year on Twitter in Turkey - LOCAL

Turkey s top business organization against presidential system Chairman - POLITICS

Al-Awsat Media freedoms in Turkey only on paper?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2015)

oh gee sally------mineva's  "news nobody wants to know"  service is bad enough----now YOU??


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> oh gee sally------mineva's  "news nobody wants to know"  service is bad enough----now YOU??



I liked the "romance" story.  Reminds me of a story that could be written for "True Confessions."  I wonder if they are still publishing that romance magazine.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 5, 2015)

*** Turkish special forces* Maroon Berets* entered ISIS area in Syria by 3 helicopters and came back after a special operation. Details unknown.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 5, 2015)

*** Turkish firm* DOGANAY* has invested 42 Million euro for export of Turkish drink Salgam to abroad.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 5, 2015)

*** Jewish author *Gilad Atzmon*: "USA will remain *more and more alone* with each passing day as long as* they delivered to Israel.* *Palestine state* which *does not exist according to UN* is able to isolate USA. *Noone acts brave enough to talk about the power of Zionist lobby in USA. Turkiye will be a great power of the World.*"


----------



## Mineva (Jan 5, 2015)

* Turkish military officer who has passed Syrian border alone by foot while chasing the smugglers and kidnapped by ISIS members, has been rescued by Turkish special forces.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish military officer who has passad Syrian border alone by foot while chasing the smugglers and kidnapped by ISIS members, have been rescued by Turkish special forces.


You mean, his shift as ISIS or Nusra supervisor is over? Whos the next?
Two other towns in Syria under siege by Islamists US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Sally (Jan 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish firm* DOGANAY* has invested 42 Million euro for export of Turkish drink Salgam to abroad.



There is some other economic news about Turkey, such as:

Expectations not met confidence decreasing in Turkey s economy - ECONOMICS

Meanwhile there are others who see Turkey as no bed of roses.


New Turkey has positions only for theologians - MEL S ALPHAN

Brave New Turkey - NURAY MERT

*Turkey is no American Ally Middle East Forum*

In the New Turkey Be Careful What You Tweet Foreign Policy?

*Erdogan in Wonderland Freedom in Turkey
*

*By the way, I wonder if Turkey would have a problem with Armenians commemorating the 100th anniversary of the genocide of over a million Armenians plus Greeks and Assyrians committed by the Turks.   Perhaps someone who claims to be Turkish would know the answer to this.*

Turkey commemorates Sarikamis martyrs Anadolu Agency?


----------



## Sally (Jan 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Jewish author *Gilad Atzmon*: "USA will remain *more and more alone* with each passing day as long as* they delivered to Israel.* *Palestine state* which *does not exist according to UN* is able to isolate USA. *Noone acts brave enough to talk about the power of Zionist lobby in USA. Turkiye will be a great power of the World.*"




Looks like Mineva likes to feature Leftist Israelis who are favorite of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  A lot of Muslims use these hate sites; otherwise Mineva would have never heard of this man.  Meanwhile, I don't think that anyone in the world would turn down an Israeli medical innovation which would save his or her life or even one that would relieve pain for some ailment.  Would you be willing to do that, Mineva, to prove your solitarity with helping Israel's enemies isolate that country from the rest of the world.

By the way, perhaps next time this Leftist Jew meets with George Galloway in England, he can take Mineva along with him.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 10, 2015)

** *Turkish *KORDSA GLOBAL* opens a new factory worth of 100 Million $ in Indonesia.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** *Turkish *KORDSA GLOBAL* opens a new factory worth of 100 Million $ in Indonesia.



Always check the origin of textiles and avoid those from
Indonesia and Turkey


----------



## Sally (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ** *Turkish *KORDSA GLOBAL* opens a new factory worth of 100 Million $ in Indonesia.
> ...



I have been trying to buy clothes made in Honduras and other countries south of our border.  I don't know why Mineva gives such innocous news when stuff like she posts is happening all over the world.  Each day on a Middle East forum, we could list everything which is going on economically in huge swathes of the Middle East.  What she leaves out is some news which might be of interest to the readers, such as:


Turkey s close ties with Hamas source of trouble?

Turkey rsquo s Quiet Revolution - theTrumpet.com?

As the new Turkey evolves into an old one - BAR IN Y NAN  

Turkey Rationalizes France Terror - Commentary Magazine Commentary Magazine?

Turkey vows to actively counter Armenian Genocide recognition campaign Public Radio of Armenia?

Turkey s share of emerging markets FDI falls to 1988 levels - World Bank?

2 tweets that sum up Turkey 8217 s hypocrisy toward journalists - The Washington Post

EU wants Turkey s explanation on smuggling of migrants in cargo ships World news The Guardian?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



I have no idea what motivates  Mineva to supply this board with news of absolutely no interest------some people---when reading the local news------ turn first to the Obituaries.     As a kid I turned first to the  comics page------right after reading  
DEAR ABBY


----------



## Mineva (Jan 19, 2015)

*** Turkish cabinet is meeting in the presidential palace for the first time.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 19, 2015)

*** Fragmented female body pieces found in a suitcase in Turkish city.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 19, 2015)

* Turkiye's first *laser gun* which was begun to be developed last year, *been tested succesfully*. Turkiye will be the *second* country after USA who has laser gun.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkiye's first *laser gun* which was begun to be developed last year, *been tested succesfully*. Turkiye will be the *second* country after USA who has laser gun.



LASER GUNS are nothing new------


----------



## Mineva (Jan 19, 2015)

* Three Dutch tourists who had been lost during the nature trip, found stranded on steep cliffs and rescued by Turkish Coast Guard Air Rescue units.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 19, 2015)

*** Turkish Counter-Terrorism Teams caught three bombers walkind on the street simultaneously who were planning to set up bombs in Mosques.


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Three Dutch tourists who had been lost during the nature trip, found stranded on steep cliffs and rescued by Turkish Coast Guard Air Rescue units.



Oh my goodness, the other week the Search


Mineva said:


> * Three Dutch tourists who had been lost during the nature trip, found stranded on steep cliffs and rescued by Turkish Coast Guard Air Rescue units.



Oh my goodness, hikers get lost all the time around the world.  There were some lost in Malibu Creek State Park the other week; and because the weather was bad, it took the rescuers a long time to get them to safety.

Long Beach hikers trapped by waters at Malibu Creek State Park rescued


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Fragmented female body pieces found in a suitcase in Turkish city.



This is what reporters around the world working on the Crime Desk supply to their readers.  Meanwhile, of course, there are other interesting news items regarding Turkey.


http://armenianweekly.com/2015/01/16/turkey-perfecting-distortion/?

 Turkey s foreign policy revolutionized no change on the horizon - DIPLOMACY

Pro-Islamic extremists in Turkey pay tribute to Paris hostage-takers at funeral CTV News

Charlie Hebdo cover Turkey to prosecute Cumhuriyet newspaper for publishing cartoons?

Council of Europe warns Turkey over use of tear gas in confined spaces?

EU to give stern warning to Turkey over press freedom?

Is Erdogan Losing Touch With Reality - US News?

Guest Column Erdogan Grooms a New Jihad Generation - Breitbart?

The Weirdest Quotes From Tayyip Erdogan Turkey s Weird-Ass President?

Davuto lu twists facts on media crackdown reveals gov t had prior knowledge?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 19, 2015)

*Ruling party deputy calls female opposition deputies ’leftovers from republic’*

*On Thursday, AK Party deputy Tülay Babuşçu had written on Twitter that the "Ottoman Empire has resumed after a 90-year break."*


^^^^ Which makes me ask: Do the current Islamists who have hijacked Türkiye believe it's no longer a Republic, but now a theocracy?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 20, 2015)

* Turkish person performed hara-kiri in a bank branch. 


(Do not worry, we will ban all interest banking systems in Turkiye soon.)


----------



## Mineva (Jan 20, 2015)

*** Nobel Prize-winning economist* Joseph Stiglitz*: "Turkiye is the *center of Europe-Africa-Asia* and they *will continue to rise*."


----------



## Mineva (Jan 20, 2015)

*** Turkish *ORKA HOLDING* will buy 11 Italian global companies.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2015)

turkey will do fine so long as it does not continue on its present
path to transformation into  a shariah shit hole


----------



## Mineva (Jan 20, 2015)

*** Turkish Special Forces may perform another operation in Syria to rescue two Japanese hostages kept by ISIS who were threatened with being beheaded within 3 days.


----------



## Sally (Jan 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> turkey will do fine so long as it does not continue on its present
> path to transformation into  a shariah shit hole





Mineva said:


> *** Turkish *ORKA HOLDING* will buy 11 Italian global companies.




I think our little Tovarich needs a vacation.  She should  leave Turkey for a while to see what is going on in the Gulf States with regard, not only to tourism, but to foreign investments and different industries building up.  She is too focused only on companies in Turkey and nothing else.  My goodness, even her enemies, the Israelis, are doing loads of business with others around the world. the same as many other countries.  If it really were that interesting, we could spend all day long here giving what is happening in tons of countries with regard to trade and investments.  Instead of giving us things like she does, how about she give us all the important inventions and medical advances that are coming out of Turkey which will benefit humanity as a whole.  This is the important stuff.

First off on Miss Tovarich's itinerary will be a stay at this resort for some rest and relaxation.

Times of Oman News Oman tourism The View offers luxury amid nature?

I am sure that the resort serves lots of delicious Brazilian meat in their dining room.

Arab consumption of Brazilian beef reaches USD 907 million in 2014 WAM?

And then after dinner she can go to the Opera House to have a glorious evening of listening to the music.

Times of Oman News Warm tango rhythms reverberate at Royal Opera House Muscat?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish Special Forces may perform another operation in Syria to rescue two Japanese hostages kept by ISIS who were threatened with being beheaded within 3 days.



that would be very good,  Minerva.    I hope they do it


----------



## Sally (Jan 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** Turkish Special Forces may perform another operation in Syria to rescue two Japanese hostages kept by ISIS who were threatened with being beheaded within 3 days.
> ...



I hope so do.  Having to pay a ransom puts Japan in a very precarious situation.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2015)

right----once they pay a ransom once----the islam-Nazis
"hold they by the balls"     (I am actually a very genteel lady---
but-----I am acting "out")


----------



## Sally (Jan 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> right----once they pay a ransom once----the islam-Nazis
> "hold they by the balls"     (I am actually a very genteel lady---
> but-----I am acting "out")



I wonder if some top ISIS leaders can be kidnapped and held for ransom.  Will the head honcho, the one who calls himself the Caliph, even care if they were rescued or not?  Too bad the ones in charge of Internet usage who are trying to publicize how wonderful ISIS is in order to recruit new members couldn't be taken hostage.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right----once they pay a ransom once----the islam-Nazis
> ...



I would be delighted-----but keep in mind-----no one could find
Adolf to put a bullet in his head.    No one could find  Idi Amin,
no one could find  SADAAM ----no one could find  Kadaffy-duck,
no one could  get to ASSAD and no one can get to any of those
elusive islamo Nazi dogs -----the operation against Osama was
something like a miracle


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2015)

PS    I forgot to mention   Erdogan-----a bullet in his head would be nice too.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 21, 2015)

*** According to Turkish intelligence service *MIT*, Germany is* behind* the Cizre street conflicts.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** According to Turkish intelligence service *MIT*, Germany is* behind* the Cizre street conflicts.



according to  Turkish   ""intelligence"   a few million Armenians
committed "suicide"    in  1915-16 because martians told them
to do it.      and this year German technology was galvanized
to remotely control  Turkish military animals and force them to shoot Kurdish children


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 21, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish Special Forces may perform another operation in Syria to rescue two Japanese hostages kept by ISIS who were threatened with being beheaded within 3 days.


If they are as good as the ones who grabbed Abdullah Öcalan - Apo The Kurdish Butcher - they will succeed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PS    I forgot to mention   Erdogan-----a bullet in his head would be nice too.


That goes too far for me.

He should be disposed, though.  The problem is that he's purged the military of all the Kemalists.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PS    I forgot to mention   Erdogan-----a bullet in his head would be nice too.
> ...




ok      I understand----but he is no damned good


----------



## Mineva (Jan 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** Turkish Special Forces may perform another operation in Syria to rescue two Japanese hostages kept by ISIS who were threatened with being beheaded within 3 days.
> ...



Actually Turkish intelligence did nothing when they captured terrorist Ocalan. Turkish intelligence was looking for him in every countries but they could not find any trace of him, he was always aware what will happen, someone always gave him the news  and he was changing his location, he was leaving the country which he stay. This is impossible for him to be done without the helps of other intelligence services. Turkish intelligence have found and killed many Asala Armenian terrorists in this way in European countries. Anyway, finally CIA and Turkish intelligence MIT agreed on seizure of Ocalan. Plan was so simple, CIA said that Turkiye is going to capture him soon and he need to change his location again. He was hiding in Africa. CIA said that we gonna send you a private jet and we will take you from there. The jet was belong to MIT, Ocalan came to the airport and got on plane, doors closed and Turkish agents said "Welcome Ocalan, welcome to your country."


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PS    I forgot to mention   Erdogan-----a bullet in his head would be nice too.
> ...



He is a CALIPHATIST Dog----just as disgusting as 
big bad bhagdaddy


----------



## Mineva (Jan 22, 2015)

* Imperialist Western countries are quite *disturbed* by Turkiye's *active role in Africa* increasing with each passing day more. Suicide bomb attack have been held in* Mogadishu/Somalia* in front of the Hotel where *Turkish delegation stay*, before the *visit of President Erdogan.*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Imperialist Western countries are quite *disturbed* by Turkiye's *active role in Africa* increasing with each passing day more. Suicide bomb attack have been held in* Mogadishu/Somalia* in front of the Hotel where *Turkish delegation stay*, before the *visit of President Erdogan.*



what do islamo Nazi whores  blowing their asses to jannah have to do with  "western countries"??      Do you have any evidence that  anyone cares about  Turkish dogs in Africa?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 22, 2015)

*** President Erdogan; "Turkiye's state bank *ZIRAAT* will be in Ethiopia and we will provide financial support for all Turkish investors."


----------



## Mineva (Jan 22, 2015)

* Somali bomb attack against Turkish delegation is assumed by* Al-Shabaab* terror organization. They were also carried out suicide bomb attack against Turkish embassy in 2013, while one of them blasted the bombs strapped to his body and murdered one Turkish Special Force police officer, two of them were seized as dead.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Somali bomb attack against Turkish delegation is assumed by* Al-Shabaab* terror organization. They were also carried out suicide bomb attack against Turkish embassy in 2013, while one of them blasted the bombs strapped to his body and murdered one Turkish Special Force police officer, two of them were seized as dead.



what else is new?       arabs and turks hate each other ----both want  the  CALIPHATE PIG STY


----------



## Mineva (Jan 22, 2015)

*** Turkish Minister *Omar Celik*; "I think those who *trying to give us some messages* by performing bomb attacks, still didnt learn who the *Turks* are."


----------



## Sally (Jan 22, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** President Erdogan; "Turkiye's state bank *ZIRAAT* will be in Ethiopia and we will provide financial support for all Turkish investors."



That's very nice;. however, the oil-rich Gulf States are also handing out plenty of money to investors, probably much, much more than Turkey.  The important thing for you to tell us is -- what has Turkey done in the technological and miedical field which will benefit all of mankind.


----------



## Sally (Jan 22, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Imperialist Western countries are quite *disturbed* by Turkiye's *active role in Africa* increasing with each passing day more. Suicide bomb attack have been held in* Mogadishu/Somalia* in front of the Hotel where *Turkish delegation stay*, before the *visit of President Erdogan.*



But, Mineva, there are suicide and car bombings all the time in the Muslim world.  Another suicide bombing is just more of the same.  Since you originally claimed you were a Russian when you appeared on this forum, didn't Russian Muslims suicide bomb innocent Russian passengers in a train station the other year?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 23, 2015)

*** President Erdogan will be in Saudi for funeral of "King" Abdullah.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 23, 2015)

* According to strategist, Turkiye will be the most effective country in Africa since year 2019. Africa Spring is another plan of CIA after Arab Spring. Every government who establishes close relations with the Turkish government must be defused as quickly as possible.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 23, 2015)

* The extradition of Mossad-CIA agent Gulen remains is the uncertainty. White House is afraid of big image loss. Sending him to Saudi Arabia instead of Turkiye looks like the easiest method.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 23, 2015)

* Barzani the president of the Iraqi Kurdish region is under the protection of MIT. He is known as being in the upper row of the assassination list of USA.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 23, 2015)

*** British news agencie BBC is so disturbed by the Turkish existence in Somalia.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** British news agencie BBC is so disturbed by the Turkish existence in Somalia.



do you have a citation ???     why would anyone care where Turkish dogs are moving about?-----Somalia is significant only because it harbors   criminal meccaist sluts and pigs------


----------



## Sally (Jan 23, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** President Erdogan will be in Saudi for funeral of "King" Abdullah.



Why shouldn't he go?  Even though he wants to be the next Caliph, the least he can do is go to the funeral of  Custodian of The Two Holy Mosques.  I am surprised, though, that you as a Muslim didn't show any sympathy for the ailing king.  I'm not even a Muslim, and I felt bad for what he was going through with his breathing problems.  Imagine at that age waking up with a breathing tube down your throat?  Regardless of how old someone is, it has to be frightening.


----------



## Sally (Jan 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** British news agencie BBC is so disturbed by the Turkish existence in Somalia.
> ...



Perhaps Mineva can convince Erdogan to invite all the Somalis to live in Turkey instead of their going to live in the West.


----------



## Sally (Jan 23, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Barzani the president of the Iraqi Kurdish region is under the protection of MIT. He is known as being in the upper row of the assassination list of USA.



I wonder if Mineva can tell us all aout this "assassination list."  Does she know someone who has an in about all of this stuff.  Maybe she can tell us who is on Erdogan's "Upper row of Assassination" List.


----------



## Sally (Jan 23, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * The extradition of Mossad-CIA agent Gulen remains is the uncertainty. White House is afraid of big image loss. Sending him to Saudi Arabia instead of Turkiye looks like the easiest method.



So, Mineva, can you tell how the Mossad got dragged into this or is this standard boilerplate for a Muslim to say?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

** *Turkiye is one of *World's Top 2 countries* with the* largest number of women managers* in the business world*.*


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

* Turkish person who was caught by Turkish police while trying to murder christian priest, found dead together one of his friends as shot in the head.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

** Iranian Central Bank;* "We will use *Turkish Lira, Chinese Yuan and Russian Ruble *instead of Dollar anymore."


Ops, bad news : )


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * According to strategist, Turkiye will be the most effective country in Africa since year 2019. Africa Spring is another plan of CIA after Arab Spring. Every government who establishes close relations with the Turkish government must be defused as quickly as possible.



ROFLMAO      the Turkish dogs are PREPARING their excuses -----pre-cooked islamo Nazi propaganda.      Nothing new----Goebbels created pre-cooked propaganda in the 1930s too


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

* High level of security measures taken in Somalia for President Erdogan's visit which will be held tomarrow.


----------



## Sally (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish person who was caught by Turkish police while trying to murder christian priest, found dead together one of his friends as shot in the head.



Let us remember this priest.  An Allah Akbar anyone???

*Father Andrea Santoro* (7 September 1945, in Priverno, Italy – 5 February 2006, in Trabzon, Turkey) was a Roman Catholic priest in Turkey, murdered in the Santa Maria Church in Trabzon where he served as a member of the Catholic Church's Fidei donum missionary program.

On 5 February 2006 he was shot dead from behind while kneeling in prayer in the church. A witness heard the perpetrator shouting "Allahu Akbar"


----------



## Sally (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** Iranian Central Bank;* "We will use *Turkish Lira, Chinese Yuan and Russian Ruble *instead of Dollar anymore."
> 
> 
> Ops, bad news : )



Mineva, now that Iran is going to use Turkish money, could you possibly have some Turkish pharmaceutical company send some birth control pills to the Iranian women who are desperate for them.  The pharmaceutical company can demand to be paid in Turkish currency and not any other currency.


----------



## Sally (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * High level of security measures taken in Somalia for President Erdogan's visit which will be held tomarrow.



Well we certainly don't want to see any of those bad Somali pirates getting their hands on little old Erdogan and trying to collect a ransom like they usually do.


----------



## Sally (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** *Turkiye is one of *World's Top 2 countries* with the* largest number of women managers* in the business world*.*



The Dominican Republic is the country with the highest percentage (55.8 percent) of women holding senior and middle-level managerial roles, while Jamaica tops the list of countries with the highest number of women managers overall (59.3 percent), followed by Colombia (53.1 percent), a report by the International Labour Organization (ILO) found.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 25, 2015)

*** President Erdogan made the opening of *Mogadishu Airport *which was *renovated* by Turkish company* KOZUVA*.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 25, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** President Erdogan made the opening of *Mogadishu Airport *which was *renovated* by Turkish company* KOZUVA*.


That's all they could afford I suppose. It is a piss-poor country.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 25, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** President Erdogan made the opening of *Mogadishu Airport *which was *renovated* by Turkish company* KOZUVA*.
> ...



Believe me, in our eyes, you are not even worth of their a hair strand.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 25, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


Hey, I understand that Somalia cannot afford real American, German or Israeli architects and engineers. They're doing their best with very limited funds.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 28, 2015)

* Turkish mafia showdown continues between two groups who are trying to seize Netherland's drug trafficking. Dutch mafia boss killed in Panama.


----------



## Sally (Jan 28, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish mafia showdown continues between two groups who are trying to seize Netherland's drug trafficking. Dutch mafia boss killed in Panama.



I think Mineva is frustrated that some newspaper didn't hire her for the crime desk.  Drug trafficking goes on around the world so it is kind of silly to post stories of this nature.


Drug trafficking

 Meanwhile, here is a story which doesn't seem to appear in the newspapers around the world.  Sad, isn't it?

*Syrian refugee boy in Turkey beaten for eating Burger King leftovers: Reports*

PUBLISHED ON JAN 24, 2015 10:15 PM
526326801PRINTEMAIL







ANKARA (AFP) - A Syrian refugee child has been beaten by a restaurant manager in the Turkish city Istanbul for eating a customer's leftovers, local media reported on Saturday.

A photo circulating on social media shows the 11-year-old boy sitting bloodied on stairs after having been beaten Wednesday by the manager of fast food chain Burger King's outlet in the Sirinevler district.

- See more at:
Syrian refugee boy in Turkey beaten for eating Burger King leftovers Reports - Europe News Top Stories - The Straits Times


----------



## Mineva (Jan 29, 2015)

* Turkish mafia showdown will continue in Iraq. According to Turkish police,  25 Turkish mafia assassins moved to Northern Iraq in the last one week.


----------



## Sally (Jan 29, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish mafia showdown will continue in Iraq. According to Turkish police,  25 Turkish mafia assassins moved to Northern Iraq in the last one week.




Yep, Mineva is a frustrated person who was turned down as a crime reporter.  If she is so interested in the Mafia, perhaps she should keep us apprised of what all the different Mafia groups around the world are doing.  Perhaps she can figure out a way to drag in the Mossad in each of these different groups.

14 most notorious mafias in the world - Matador Network

Since Mineva, as a Muslim, doesn't seem interested in the fact that her fellow Muslims are busy murdering each other, she can keep us up to date about this subject in Turkey.  Maybe she can go around with her reporter's notebook and interview a few of these people.

Life as a French Lesbian in Istanbul VICE United States?

If that is not your cup of tea, could you keep an eye on this and report to us now and then about how they are doing?

Why Turkish Gamblers Launched Their Own Political Party?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 30, 2015)

*** World's fourth largest and comprehensive hospital will be built in Turkiye.


----------



## Sally (Jan 30, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** World's fourth largest and comprehensive hospital will be built in Turkiye.



Wow, Turkey is really going to give all those world famous hospitals a run for their money.  The Mayo Clinic better watch out.  Now Mineva is going to tell us about all those new medical innovations coming out of Turkey which will help all of humanity.  Anything on diabetes or cancer, Mineva?


----------



## Mineva (Feb 1, 2015)

* Turkish hacker group AYYILDIZ TEAM hacked 751 French internet sites.


----------



## Sally (Feb 1, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish hacker group AYYILDIZ TEAM hacked 751 French internet sites.




Was it really that important, Mineva, that we know the news about Turkish hackers when unfortunately hacking goes on around the world?

Stories about Hackers around the world - Softpedia

Now in this article, it actually appears that Erdogan wants to be King of Turkey.  Maybe Mineva can find him a used crown on EBay.

Erdo an says UK has semi-presidential system queen is dominant element


----------



## Mineva (Feb 2, 2015)

*** *NATO* fighter pilots will be* trained* by* Turkiye* since *2016*.


----------



## skye (Feb 2, 2015)

*Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan: I want to be like Queen of UK*
Despite living in the *world's biggest residential palace* that cost £384 million, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan insists he is *not seeking to be a sultan*, but more like the British Queen.


 30 Jan 2015
*Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan I want to be like Queen of UK - Telegraph*


----------



## Sally (Feb 2, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** *NATO* fighter pilots will be* trained* by* Turkiye* since *2016*.




Now, Mineva, that is supposed to be a joint effort among the countries who belong to NATO so why should your beloved Turkey be excused?  Meanwhile, as a Muslim woman, I am surprised that you had nothing to say about the Emirati woman who became a fighter pilot and who led a mission against ISIS.  You should be proud of what this woman accomplished because even these days in modern times the Muslim women are held back in Muslim countries. 

Now the best fighter pilots in the world are the American Top Guns along with the Israeli pilots.  That is why the Israeli pilots were invited to Miramar Air Station down near San Diego to practice in a MIG they had captured against our Top Guns.

Anyhow this tells you about pilot training among NATO countries.

Factsheets Euro-NATO Joint Jet Pilot Training Program ENJJPT


----------



## Mineva (Feb 3, 2015)

*** President Erdogan; *"Israel is a terrorist state."*


----------



## Mineva (Feb 3, 2015)

*** President Erdogan; "*The parallel structure* in Turkiye is backed by *Mossad*."


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2015)

skye said:


> *Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan: I want to be like Queen of UK*
> Despite living in the *world's biggest residential palace* that cost £384 million, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan insists he is *not seeking to be a sultan*, but more like the British Queen.
> 
> 
> ...



good for him----most men would not want to admit
that their lifelong ambition is to be a queen


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** President Erdogan; *"Israel is a terrorist state."*



All decent people;    "Erdogan is a vile and disgusting
 islamicist pig and he enjoys the support of many turks---
because so many turks are pigs. ----they enjoy murdering
infants for the glory of allah the dog in the sky"


----------



## Sally (Feb 3, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** President Erdogan; *"Israel is a terrorist state."*



Just another statement by a simple minded man.  However, I am surprised that Mineva didn't tell us about what he had said not too long ago instead of his usual b.s. about Israel.  After all, being that our little Tovarich is a woman, this would affect her.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...rol-says-one-or-two-children-not-enough-.html


----------



## Sally (Feb 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > *** President Erdogan; *"Israel is a terrorist state."*
> ...



Is Mineva telling us anything different from what the other Islamist leaders say?  Instead of blaming their own societies, Israel is always the one blamed.  Meanwhile, Mineva certainly does leave out lots of news regarding Turkey?


Erdogan settles in as Turkey s strongman constitutional change or not - Yahoo News India? 

Turkey s image damaged in Europe due to false picture on media freedom EU minister claims?

Turkey to ban websites without court order neurope.eu?

Freedom House Turkey drifting further from democratic reforms?

Turkish people are afraid and want the West - VERDA ZER

Does Europe s future really include Turkey - SEM H D Z

Poll s finding on Islam and violence should ring alarm bells - BAR IN Y NAN 

Indictment Reflects Rising Pressure on Foreign Journalists in Turkey?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2015)

The most interesting news from Turkey is -----there are street
demonstrations in support of the  Hebdo murdering pigs and ---
the disgusting slut---     I wonder if the meccaist slut   HAYAT
is  there.    I would not be surprised


----------



## Sally (Feb 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The most interesting news from Turkey is -----there are street
> demonstrations in support of the  Hebdo murdering pigs and ---
> the disgusting slut---     I wonder if the meccaist slut   HAYAT
> is  there.    I would not be surprised



I was reading that in a poll taken, 20% of the Turks were all for that massacre at Charlie Hebdo.  20% is a large number of people agreeing that the people in that office should have been murdered.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The most interesting news from Turkey is -----there are street
> ...



yes-----well I forgot how you say  "I am ____"    but I have read  that there are groups of dogs and pigs in  Turkey wearing tee shirts and signs   wit    "I am  ______
                                                              name of terrorist"

I wonder why Mineva did not provide that interesting bit
of news on her daily ----and utterly boring,  news report.
Turkey has ,  clearly,   gone down the cosmic toilet


----------



## Mineva (Feb 5, 2015)

* After heavy damages given Mossad, Turkish intelligence MIT started to clean up German BND agents in ME.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * After heavy damages given Mossad, Turkish intelligence MIT started to clean up German BND agents in ME.



Erdogan is weaving a web in order to justify his filth and excite
the  meccaist pigs and dogs to his very own  shariah shithole
CALIPHATE


----------



## Sally (Feb 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > * After heavy damages given Mossad, Turkish intelligence MIT started to clean up German BND agents in ME.
> ...



*Turkey Will Fight Islamic Extremism as Soon as It Finds Some Middle East Forum*


----------



## Sally (Feb 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * After heavy damages given Mossad, Turkish intelligence MIT started to clean up German BND agents in ME.



And here Mineva is worried about Mossad.


*Turks unaware of security black holes getting bigger*

Barçın Yinanç - barcin.yinanc@hdn.com.trISTANBUL

*Security black holes around Turkey are getting bigger, yet the government is not vocalizing the threat is becoming more serious, warns an analyst. ‘Being Muslim will not protect Turkey from radicalism,’ says security expert Mete Yarar.*

Turks unaware of security black holes getting bigger - POLITICS


----------



## Mineva (Feb 6, 2015)

* Francisco Gonzales, the head of  Spanish BBVA Bank; "If a crisis occurs in Turkiye, this effects all the World,* there cant be stable World economy without a stable Turkish economy."*


----------



## Mineva (Feb 6, 2015)

*** Turkish fraudsters caught by FBI. Two Turkish persons who were trying to seize the presence of the 82 years old person's goods, arrested at the JFK Airport.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 6, 2015)

* *Mevlut Cavosogli* *the Turkish Minister of Foreign Affairs* has *canceled* to attend The Safety Meeting will be held in Munich/Germany, after he learned that Israeli terrorist will attend the same meeting too.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 6, 2015)

* *Huseyn Zeybek* the *Turkish parliamentarian* of Greek Syriza;* "We want to build mosques in Athens."*


----------



## Sally (Feb 6, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Francisco Gonzales, the head of  Spanish BBVA Bank; "If a crisis occurs in Turkiye, this effects all the World,* there cant be stable World economy without a stable Turkish economy."*



Mineva, there can't be a stable world economy without a lot of other countries which are certainly more important than Turkey.  There is other news when it comes to Turkey's economy.


*Turkey to lose $5 billion annually if not included in transatlantic trade deal: Minister*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-to-lose-5-billion-annually-if-not-includ


----------



## Mineva (Feb 7, 2015)

** *Bank Asia, which is belong to CIA-Mossad agent Gulen,* seized* *by Turkish government.*


----------



## Mineva (Feb 7, 2015)

** Hakan Fidan*, the head of Turkish intelligence* MIT*, has resigned.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 7, 2015)

*** Two persons who were wanted by *spying charges* in Turkish Prime Minister Building,* been caught* in Romania, after they fled from Turkiye, Hungaria and Croatia.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 7, 2015)

*** *Cihan Kahveci*, the son of ex-Turkish statesman* Adnan Kahveci*; "My father and ex-Turkish president *Ozal* were murdered by *Mossad*."

Notes: Adnan Kahveci was died in a traffic accident in year 1993. Ozal was died by poisoning  in 1993. Erhan Goksel, the person who had murdered both of them was found dead in a hotel room, in New York, in year 2010. The cause of death was announced as "heart attack".


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** *Cihan Kahveci*, the son of ex-Turkish statesman* Adnan Kahveci*; "My father and ex-Turkish president *Ozal* were murdered by *Mossad*."
> 
> Notes: Adnan Kahveci was died in a traffic accident in year 1993. Ozal was died by poisoning  in 1993. Erhan Goksel, the person who had murdered both of them was found dead in a hotel room, in New York, in year 2010. The cause of death was announced as "heart attack".



My dad was murdered by that bastard  adnan kahveci-----in the year 1980      Cihan raped my cousin


----------



## Meathead (Feb 7, 2015)

Turkey's armed up the kazoo, but are too cowardly confront ISIS on their very borders. They prefer fighting the weak Kurds in their tradition of ethnic cleansing.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Turkey's armed up the kazoo, but are too cowardly confront ISIS on their very borders. They prefer fighting the weak Kurds in their tradition of ethnic cleansing.



turkey is going to sit it out until everyone else is exhausted----
then the noble Turkish army is going to knock off a
few million  people and erdogan will declare the  CALIPHATE---of------erdogan


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** *Bank Asia, which is belong to CIA-Mossad agent Gulen,* seized* *by Turkish government.*



Oh, Mineva, since you have given the CIA and Mossad such good publicity, Hamas, the terrorist group,  wants to thank you.

*Hamas lauds Turkish FM for Munich conf. boycott*
07 February 2015 19:29 (Last updated 07 February 2015 19:31)
"We applaud [Turkish] Foreign Minister Cavusoglu's decision to pull out of the Munich Security Conference due to the participation of Israeli officials," Hamas said in a statement.

*GAZA CITY *

The Palestinian faction Hamas on Saturday lauded a decision by Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu not to attend the 51st Munich Security Conference due to Israeli participation in a conference session on the Middle East.

"We app laud [Turkish] Foreign Minister Cavusoglu's decision to pull out of the Munich Security Conference due to the participation of Israeli officials,"Hamas said in a statement.



Hamas lauds Turkish FM for Munich conf. boycott Anadolu Agency?


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * *Huseyn Zeybek* the *Turkish parliamentarian* of Greek Syriza;* "We want to build mosques in Athens."*



Did this guy tell you what is holding them up?  I would have thought that there would be plenty of mosques there by now, although I don't think the Golden Dawn would be happy with that.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > ** *Bank Asia, which is belong to CIA-Mossad agent Gulen,* seized* *by Turkish government.*
> ...



Erdogan is playing   the game------that muzzies have been
playing  for  1400 years------"THE DONE US WRONG----
LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND DESTROY THEM"-----
It is any wonder that  adolf hitler so admired   "islam"???


----------



## Sally (Feb 7, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** Hakan Fidan*, the head of Turkish intelligence* MIT*, has resigned.



I don't think you are giving us the whole story.  Didn't he resign to run for something or other so gave up his intelligence job?


----------



## Mineva (Feb 8, 2015)

** President Erdogan* will be in *Mexico* on 12 February.


----------



## Sally (Feb 8, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** President Erdogan* will be in *Mexico* on 12 February.




Now if he is planning on going to that part of Mexico called Baja California, tell him to stop by the Jai Alai Palace in Tijuana for a good meal and to watch the Jai Alai games.

If he is planning to be just south of there in Rosarita Beach, tell him to be sure to book a room at the Rosarita Beacj Hotel overlooking the beach for a great view.  In the morning he can rent a horse and gallop along the sands.

Now if he is going to Cabo San Lucas. wow.  Ask him if he would be willing to take both of us along with  him. However, if he is planning on going to Mexico City, tell him we'll pass on it.  Too much air pollution there.  The most important thing he has to learn before he goes is -- Donde está la sala de hombres?


----------



## Mineva (Feb 11, 2015)

* Intelligence agent *Gulen* is ready to escape from USA. According to Turkish intelligence* MIT*, a private jet named *"Wise"* is waiting at* Philadelphia Airport *as ready to flight at any moment with two Turkish and one American pilots.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 11, 2015)

*** Turkish charity organization *TIKA* built solar electrical power stations for four schools in Colombia.


----------



## Sally (Feb 11, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish charity organization *TIKA* built solar electrical power stations for four schools in Colombia.



That's very nice that Turkey is helping others, Mineva, but to be a good reporter, you have to give more of the news.


*Turkey’s image in foreign press not positive, says Babacan
Turkey s image in foreign press not positive says Babacan - ECONOMICS*

*Mismanagement stands out in Turkey’s fragile economy
Mismanagement stands out in Turkey s fragile economy - ERDAL SA LAM*

*Femicide continues to plague Turkey as men kill wives and children*
Femicide continues to plague Turkey as men kill wives and children?



*Turkey's anti-Twitter leader Erdoğan sends his first tweet*
 
Turkey s anti-Twitter leader Erdo an sends his first tweet World news The Guardian?

*Turkey’s justice system crushes the weak, serves the powerful*
Turkey s justice system crushes the weak serves the powerful?

*Is Turkey becoming the center of regional crises?
Is Turkey becoming the center of regional crises - NURAY MERT*
 
Head of Turkey top court launches final broadside against Erdogan

http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=70146

*Turkey's economy: No more boom time*
Turkey s economy No more boom time Business DW.DE 22.12.2014

*US Dollar rallies to record high against Turkish Lira*
http://www.dailysabah.com/money/2015/02/06/us-dollar-rallies-to-record-high-agai

Muslims never guilty of 'terrorist massacres,' Turkey's Erdogan insists
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/01/16/turkey-erdogan-continues-move-away-from-

*Erdogan Opposes Intelligence Chief's Resignation Ahead of Elections 
Erdogan Opposes Intelligence Chief s Resignation Ahead of Elections Al Akhbar English?*


----------



## Mineva (Feb 17, 2015)

* Turkish people want *death penalty* for the killer of* Ozgecan Aslan* 20 years old Turkish girl who have been suffered rape attack and been chopped alive by a person.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 17, 2015)

*** The killer of Turkish girl *Ozgecan Aslan*, deadly beaten by other prisoners in the prison, been sited on the glass bottles , hundreds of pieces broken glasses was removed from his ass by doctors.


----------



## Mineva (Feb 19, 2015)

*** Foreign Affairs Council of USA ; "*President* *Erdogan was right* about his decisions about Syria and Asad. We support his *no-fly zone* idea."


----------



## Sally (Feb 19, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Foreign Affairs Council of USA ; "*President* *Erdogan was right* about his decisions about Syria and Asad. We support his *no-fly zone* idea."



There actually is a lot of news concerning Turkey that the viewers can read if they are interested.

*Turkey’s intel agency drafts pro-gov’t dailies’ headlines*
Turkey s intel agency drafts pro-gov t dailies headlines?

*Why does Turkey want to build a mosque in Catholic Cuba?*
*Why does Turkey want to build a mosque in Catholic Cuba euronews world news*

*REFORM PACKAGE WOULD LEAVE POLICE EVEN FREER TO HARASS JOURNALISTS*
Reform package would leave police even freer to harass journalists - Reporters Without Borders?

*Turkey rolls back secular education for ‘pious generation’*
Turkey rolls back secular education for pious generation ?

*Turkey’s reluctance to join the fight against *
*Turkey government battles to push protest bill into parliament*
Turkey government battles to push protest bill into parliament

*Turkey Central Bank Head Faces 2 Years In Jail For Not Lowering Interest Rates*

Turkey Central Bank Head Faces 2 Years In Jail For Not Lowering Interest Rates Zero Hedge?

*What happened in Turkey in Erdoğan’s absence?*
*What happened in Turkey in Erdo an s absence - SERKAN DEM RTA *


----------



## Mineva (Feb 20, 2015)

*** China *won* the *long-range missile* deal of *Turkiye*. Turkish Minister of National Defense said that the missile system* wont be integrated to NATO. *


----------



## Mineva (Feb 23, 2015)

*** *The Operation Shah Euphrates;* *Turkish Army entered Syria *with hundreds of soldiers, fighter jets and tanks, to save *40 Turkish soldiers *waiting for *Suleiman Shah Respect Monument*.


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** *The Operation Shah Euphrates;* *Turkish Army entered Syria *with hundreds of soldiers, fighter jets and tanks, to save *40 Turkish soldiers *waiting for *Suleiman Shah Respect Monument*.


. 
There's lots of other news coming out regarding Turkey.  Here are some articles in case any of the viewers are interested.


*Turkey, the country where woman come after the oxen*
*Turkey the country where woman come after the oxen - BLIND SPOT*
*Turkey hit by fresh attacks on women*
*Turkey hit by fresh attacks on women - CRIME*
*In Turkey, Even Snow Can Be Tainted by Politics*
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/20/world/in-turkey-even-snow-can-be-tainted-by-politics.html?&_r=1
*Turkey’s atheists and religious minorities join forces to protest religious instruction in schools.*
Turkey s atheists and religious minorities join forces to protest religious instruction in schools - The Washington Post?
 Turkey government battles to push protest bill into parliament

Turkey government battles to push protest bill into parliament
*RSF ranks Turkey 149th in latest press freedom index*
RSF ranks Turkey 149th in latest press freedom index?
*Whistleblower: Erdoğan ordered seizure of largest lender*
Whistleblower Erdo an ordered seizure of largest lender?
*Erdoğan’s straw men and scapegoats*
*Erdo an s straw men and scapegoats - EMRE KIZILKAYA*
*Erdogan fumes over spy chief's departure*
Times of Oman News Erdogan fumes over spy chief s departure?


----------



## Mineva (Mar 3, 2015)

*** Turkiye's water usage reduced by %4.4 in last years after increased precision in the use of water resources.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 4, 2015)

* Turkish Defense Minister; "*We are with Iraq* in their battle against ISIS and we will provide them* all kinds of logistical and intelligence* supports."


----------



## Mineva (Mar 4, 2015)

*** Al Najafi the Governor of Mosul; "We wanted Turkiye to help us and they accepted our request."


----------



## Mineva (Mar 4, 2015)

** 25* Turkish Fighter Jets* loaded* fully with ammunitions fly over *Iraq-Turkiye border*.


----------



## Sally (Mar 4, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** 25* Turkish Fighter Jets* loaded* fully with ammunitions fly over *Iraq-Turkiye border*.




That's it, Mineva?,  There is so much more, such as............

*Food inflation hits the tables of the poor, retirees*
Food inflation hits the tables of the poor retirees?


*EPP Recognizes Armenian Genocide, Calls on Turkey to Face History*
EPP Recognizes Armenian Genocide Calls on Turkey to Face History - Armenian Weekly?

*A crisis in the cards? UN official warns of economic downslide in Turkey*
A crisis in the cards UN official warns of economic downslide in Turkey Al Bawaba
*Turkey’s share of world economy unchanged for 27 years*
Turkey s share of world economy unchanged for 27 years?
*Turkey: Erdogan slams Austria's controversial Islam law*
Turkey Erdogan slams Austria s controversial Islam law?
*People disapprove of Erdoğan’s central bank interventions*
*People disapprove of Erdo an s central bank interventions? *
*Turkey to join fight against ISIL in Mosul an election ploy, journalist claims*
Turkey to join fight against ISIL in Mosul an election ploy journalist claims


----------



## Mineva (Mar 5, 2015)

** Prime Minister Davutoglu; *"If ISIS would attack us during the operation Shah Euphrates, our plan was to take under control of the entire region from Turkiye border to the tomb of Suleiman Shah. If Syrian regime would attack us, our plan was to destroy all regime forces around."


----------



## Mineva (Mar 5, 2015)

** *13 years old Turkish girl kills herself because of the teacher blames her of stealing the friend's book.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 5, 2015)

*** Turkish Minister of Economy; " *They will regret* those who trying to increase the value of the Dollar as *speculatively* in Turkiye. We have no concerns about this issue. *The World's money have to flow toward Turkiye*. We will continue to* lower banking interest rates*."


----------



## Sally (Mar 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish Minister of Economy; " *They will regret* those who trying to increase the value of the Dollar as *speculatively* in Turkiye. We have no concerns about this issue. *The World's money have to flow toward Turkiye*. We will continue to* lower banking interest rates*."



Tell the Minister of the Economy that it will give the rest of the world a good laugh with this silly "*The World's money have to flow toward Turkiye/"  Tell him to keep an eye on what is happening in the Gulf States and the other surrounding countries.  It appears that more is going on there than in Turkey.  Meanwhile, on to some more news since we are talking about Turkey.*

*Former Miss Turkey faces prison for 'insulting' Erdogan
http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/25/former-miss-turkey-faces-prison-for-insulting-erdogan/21146447/?

UPDATE 2-Turkey seeks to calm U.S. investor nerves as lira plunges
UPDATE 2-Turkey seeks to calm U.S. investor nerves as lira plunges Reuters

Forced from Damascus, Hamas establishing itself in Turkey
Forced from Damascus Hamas establishing itself in Turkey - Israel News Ynetnews

Rival groups clash at Ankara University, more than 40 detained
Rival groups clash at Ankara University more than 40 detained?

82 pct of Turks believe corruption exists in Turkey
82 pct of Turks believe corruption exists in Turkey

OECD: Turkey has highest rate of unemployed and out of school youth
OECD Turkey has highest rate of unemployed and out of school youth

Turkey’s deteriorating ties in Africa likely to pave way for further alienation
Turkey s deteriorating ties in Africa likely to pave way for further alienation
*


----------



## Mineva (Mar 6, 2015)

** *Turkiye is the *first country who sings and approves European Council agreement * (*Istanbul Agreement*) which was held to *prevent violence against women*. 20 European countries signed the same agreement but* noone of these countries approved it*.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 6, 2015)

** President Erdogan; "Discrimination against women is worse than racism."*


----------



## Mineva (Mar 6, 2015)

*** Tajiki opponent leader assassinated in Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 6, 2015)

* ISIS destroyed an historic Ottoman mosque in Mosul.


----------



## Sally (Mar 6, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * ISIS destroyed an historic Ottoman mosque in Mosul.



Why, Mineva, this mosque in no way compares with what ISIS is doing and has done to the antiquities of the Christians.  The Ottomans started a thousand years after these antiquities.  Now why don't we talk about this?

*Worship Places Converted or Destroyed by Muslims*
Worship Places Converted or Destroyed by Muslims - WikiIslam


----------



## Mineva (Mar 7, 2015)

*** Turkish state officials will hold a meeting with American companies in US next week. The companies who been invited, Boeing, Coca Cola, Honeywell, UPS, Microsoft, CITI, Apple, ExxonMobile, PhRMA, Cisco, Metlife, Philip Morris International, DHL, Samsung America, Lockheed Martin, Albright Stonebridge Group, Merck.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 7, 2015)

*** Israel wants to pay 1 Billion $ to Turkiye for Mavi Marmara massacre. 


LoL Israel, still you cant understand that you will pay it with your lifes, not with money ; )


----------



## Sally (Mar 7, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish state officials will hold a meeting with American companies in US next week. The companies who been invited, Boeing, Coca Cola, Honeywell, UPS, Microsoft, CITI, Apple, ExxonMobile, PhRMA, Cisco, Metlife, Philip Morris International, DHL, Samsung America, Lockheed Martin, Albright Stonebridge Group, Merck.





Mineva said:


> *** Israel wants to pay 1 Billion $ to Turkiye for Mavi Marmara massacre.
> 
> 
> LoL Israel, still you cant understand that you will pay it with your lifes, not with money ; )



Since we are being bloodthirsty at the moment, Mineva, how about we also include all Turks who have joined ISIS plus all those who have traveled from different parts of the world to join ISIS should be executed.  To top it all off, how about we also call for the execution of all Muslims who have no tolerance for the religion of others.


Mineva said:


> *** Israel wants to pay 1 Billion $ to Turkiye for Mavi Marmara massacre.
> 
> 
> LoL Israel, still you cant understand that you will pay it with your lifes, not with money ; )




Oh look, Mineva  is LOLing.  I wonder if she is typing with one hand and practicing with her big scimitar just in case some Jews are around.  Could you tell us, Mineva, why many on board that particular ship said that they were looking to become martyrs?  If you are looking to become a martyr, then you actually are going to look for trouble.  Strange how the other ships in that particular flotilla let the Israeli commandos onboard to inspect the cargo without causing any trouble, and only the ship carrying the future martyrs saw fit to attack the commandos as they tried to board.  Turkey, in the first place, should never have allowed that trouble-making ship to set sail.  Remember, Mineva, if you ever decide to sail off with your brethren, tell your brethren it is no big deal to allow the Israelis to inspect the cargo since your brethren are known to smuggle in arms to kill the Israelis, and the Israelis are just making sure that the ship is carrying legitimate goods for the Gazan people.  See, Mineva, your Muslim brethren are still at it smuggling arms.

Palestinian militants smuggle mortars in tunnels beneath Gaza Strip Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sally (Mar 7, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish state officials will hold a meeting with American companies in US next week. The companies who been invited, Boeing, Coca Cola, Honeywell, UPS, Microsoft, CITI, Apple, ExxonMobile, PhRMA, Cisco, Metlife, Philip Morris International, DHL, Samsung America, Lockheed Martin, Albright Stonebridge Group, Merck.




Oh, Mineva, deals are going on around the world, not just in Turkey.  Instead of trying to just tell us about Turkey, how about you tell us some of the great deals going on in some of the other Middle East countries.  Meanwhile, let us not leave Israel out of the mix.  In addition to Israel constantly coming up with new medical and technological innovations which will benefit mankind as a whole, there are countries who are looking forward to doing business with Israel.  You see, Mineva, there are people in the world who don't hate the Jews as a Muslim like you does.
*The Rise of Japanese-Israeli Economic Relations*
The Rise of Japanese-Israeli Economic Relations Ohad Cohen The Blogs The Times of Israel?

Korean VC, Akamai invest in Israeli data delivery firm Saguna

Korean VC Akamai invest in Israeli data delivery firm Saguna The Times of Israel

And let us not forget that China and India with their huge populations are looking forward to doing business with Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2015)

_*The Gatestone Institute*_
* March 1, 2015*

*http://www.meforum.org/5070/the-turkish-bizarre*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * ISIS destroyed an historic Ottoman mosque in Mosul.



so???    arab muslims hate Turkish muslims----what else is new?   Turkish
muslims hate arab muslims -----Iranian muslims hate both


----------



## Mineva (Mar 11, 2015)

* Terrorist state Israel is crying. They beg to Mavi Marmara massacre victims to give up the case. Four Israeli terrorist commanders are in INTERPOL red bulletin. 

Cry Israhell cry , this is just the beginning.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 11, 2015)

Minerva-----you are a desperate Turkish slut.     LOL --desperate to get an EU  passport so you can escape the  TURKISH SHITHOLE



Mineva said:


> * Terrorist state Israel is crying. They beg to Mavi Marmara massacre victims to give up the case. Four Israeli terrorist commanders are in INTERPOL red bulletin.
> 
> Cry Israhell cry , this is just the beginning.


----------



## Sally (Mar 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Minerva-----you are a desperate Turkish slut.     LOL --desperate to get an EU  passport so you can escape the  TURKISH SHITHOLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us not forget that Mineva claimed when she first got on this forum that she was Russian.  She is beginning to sound as bloodthirsty as those Chechen brothers Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev who were the Boston Marathon bombers.  Maybe she comes from their area in the former USSR.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Minerva-----you are a desperate Turkish slut.     LOL --desperate to get an EU  passport so you can escape the  TURKISH SHITHOLE
> ...



the Turkish bitch claimed to be Russian------ok    ---maybe she is-----bitch is bitch


----------



## Mineva (Mar 12, 2015)

* Turkish criminal court decided to be done reconnaissance on Mavi Marmara ship. Terrorist Israeli commanders will be caught on sight.


----------



## Sally (Mar 12, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish criminal court decided to be done reconnaissance on Mavi Marmara ship. Terrorist Israeli commanders will be caught on sight.




As you all can see, Mineva has never spoken out on this forum against her Muslim brethren who are busy murdering so many people for their religious beliefs.  Does anyone think that Mineva cares that her Muslim brethren have murdered Christians, Yazidis, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and even Muslims of other sects.  However, we should thank Mineva for showing us how extremist Muslims think.  Meanwhile, here are Mineva's friends in action.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 13, 2015)

Erdogan s New Turkey Goodbye Atat rk Hello Atat rk Stefan Ihrig


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * Turkish criminal court decided to be done reconnaissance on Mavi Marmara ship. Terrorist Israeli commanders will be caught on sight.


Turkish circle-jerk.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 14, 2015)

*** The World is *silent* after* Canadian-British ISIS agent* been caught by Turkish forces.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 24, 2015)

*** Turkish company *Sierra Nevada Corp *buys germany company *328 Supports Services*.


----------



## Sally (Mar 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** Turkish company *Sierra Nevada Corp *buys germany company *328 Supports Services*.



Why, Mineva, companies are constantly buying or hooking up with different companies in other countries of the worlld so it is not just Turkey who is doing this.  For instance, China giant Alibaba teams up with Israeli VC for investments The Times of Israel 


 How about some news about what is going on in Turkey that doesn't involve what is a common practice among countries?

Report Erdo an s crazy projects to drag stanbul into water scarcity?

Party supporter to Erdo an Welcome O Messenger of God 

Losses in trade jobs distress Anatolian textile hub?



* Pro-Reform Islamism in Turkey Middle East Forum*


Turkey Struggles to Shake Its Troubles - MoneyBeat - WSJ?

Report Vice principal reprimands female students sitting with boys compares them to prostitutes


What is behind Turkey s intelligence chief returning to his post - MURAT YETK N


----------



## Mineva (Mar 26, 2015)

*** Serbian war criminal captured alive by Turkish Forces.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 26, 2015)

* The murderer who killed a person by gouging the eyes with a screwdriver, captured alive by Turkish forces.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 26, 2015)

** *The person who to climbed the flagpole and tossed the Turkish flag to the ground, sentenced to 14 years in prison.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 26, 2015)

* The person who murdered his friend by cutting his head by an ax, captured alive by Turkish Forces.


----------



## Sally (Mar 26, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * The person who murdered his friend by cutting his head by an ax, captured alive by Turkish Forces.



*Mineva sounds the same as any reporter assigned to the Crime Desk at a newpaper. Crimes like this happen all over the world.  However, there is other news coming out of Turkey.

Turkey ranked 82nd out of 102 nations in open government index*
*Turkey ranked 82nd out of 102 nations in open government index?*

*CHP asks about claim that gov’t propaganda part of Friday sermons
CHP asks about claim that gov t propaganda part of Friday sermons?

Erdoğan files ‘insult’ complaints against 236 people in 227 days*
*Erdo an files insult complaints against 236 people in 227 days*

*CHP asks PM if public property given to Bilal Erdoğan’s TÜRGEV*
*CHP asks PM if public property given to Bilal Erdo an s T RGEV*

*Now for a little gossip...*
*Minister closes Olympic pool for wife’s swimming lesson
Minister closes Olympic pool for wife s swimming lesson?*


----------



## Mineva (Mar 27, 2015)

*** World's best luxury hotel* Mardan Palace* went on sale by Turkish state.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 27, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** *The person who to climbed the flagpole and tossed the Turkish flag to the ground, sentenced to 14 years in prison.


14 years are a lot for this. Well, in Germany, he would have been celebrated for insulting the German flag.


----------



## Sally (Mar 27, 2015)

Mineva said:


> *** World's best luxury hotel* Mardan Palace* went on sale by Turkish state.



I don't know, Mineva, since there are plenty of luxury hotels.  This one seem to be the most luxurious in the world.

Burj Al Arab - Stay at The Most Luxurious Hotel in The World -

Forbes Life

For those who are planning a trip, this site tells you about the different accommodations at the luxury hotels.

The World s Best Luxury Hotels - Five Star Alliance


----------



## Mineva (Mar 28, 2015)

*** Turkiye's first seismic research ship *MTA Turquoise* been launced on the water.


----------



## Mineva (Mar 28, 2015)

*** Turkish navy ship *TCG Buyukada* *The Ghost* wanders around Yemen coasts.


----------



## Mineva (Apr 5, 2015)

*** Turkish Navy Underwater Assault Teams saved 230 Turkish citizens who live in Yemen, were brought them in Turkiye.


----------



## Mineva (Apr 5, 2015)

** *The murderer of young Turkish girl *Ozgecan Aslan*, has been killed in the prison by other prisoners.


----------



## Mineva (Apr 5, 2015)

*** *5 British and German agents *been caught by Turkish police during the *terror operation.*


----------



## Mineva (Apr 5, 2015)

* Turkish government opened a tender for the *development and integration* of *radar signal racking system* for war planes, which is currently and only in use by US and Israel worldwide. Three Turkish companies competing with each other to get the tender.


----------



## Mineva (Apr 5, 2015)

* Turkish women volleyball team Eczacibasi Vitra won the Europe Champions League.


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ** *The murderer of young Turkish girl *Ozgecan Aslan*, has been killed in the prison by other prisoners.



There certainly is other news about Turkey.


*Renowned Turkish professor slams presidential system push
Renowned Turkish professor slams presidential system push - POLITICS*

*Turkey: The writing on the wall*
Turkey The writing on the wall?

*Turkey's parliament passes tough new security law to broaden police powers*
Times of Oman News Turkey s parliament passes tough new security law to broaden police powers?

*Erdogan Raising "Devout Generations"*
Erdogan Raising Devout Generations 

*Cyprus criminalises denial of 1915 Armenian genocide by Turks*
Cyprus criminalises denial of 1915 Armenian genocide by Turks Reuters

*Exploited by contractors, Fikirtepe stuck in state of disarray

http://www.todayszaman.com/business_exploited-by-contractors-fikirtepe-stuck-in-*


----------

